# Cynder and Keldeo vs RedneckPhoenix and Stryke



## Sandstone-Shadow

[size=+2]*Cynder and Keldeo vs RedneckPhoenix and Stryke*[/size]



> Challenge for anyone.
> 
> Format: 1 and 1 vs. 1 and 1 (Multi)
> Style: Set
> DQ: 1 month
> Damage Cap: 40
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Perish Song, Moves that knock the user out
> 
> Arena:Malie City
> Nothing special, just bringing Asberian destruction to Alola. This battle will take place in the streets of Malie City proper, and going into buildings is prohibited. Climbing or perching on the shops, and using buildings as cover is encouraged.
> 
> Additional Rules:Pokemon introduced in Alola, or Alolan Forms only.



*Team 1*

*Cynder's active squad*

 *Houdini* the male Zorua <Illusion>
 *Walter* the male Ralts <Trace> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Relic* the genderless Bronzor <Heatproof> @ Spooky Plate
 *Shadow* the female Murkrow <Super Luck>
 *Halt* the male Rowlet <Long Reach> @ Razor Claw
 *Pierre* the male Sandshrew (Alola Form) <Snow Cloak> @ Weakness Policy

*Keldeo's active squad*

 *Tuls* the male Phantump <Frisk> @ Link Cable
 *Parker* the male Riolu <Inner Focus> @ Soothe Bell
 *Karina* the female Eelektrik <Levitate> @ Thunder Stone
 *Laylah* the female Gligar <Immunity> @ Razor Fang
 *Rose* the male Nidorino <Hustle> @ Moon Stone
 *Guillaume* the male Rowlet <Long Reach> @ Lucky Egg
 *Juno* the female Popplio <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Paris* the male Drampa <Sap Sipper> @ Snowball
 *Brigid* the female Mareanie <Merciless> @ Lucky Egg
 *Tybalt* the male Litten <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg


*Team 2*

*RedneckPhoenix's active squad*

 *Katy Perry* the female Fennekin <Blaze>
 *Brain 'Sploder 42* the male Espurr <Infiltrator>
 *BIDOOF* the male Bidoof <Unaware>
 *Reverse Rat Poison* the female Nidoran <Poison Point>
 *Steven* the male Psyduck <Damp>
 *Meme-ikyu* the male Mimikyu <Disguise>
 *Doge* the male Rockruff <Vital Spirit>

*Stryke's active squad*

 *Dragonflycave.com* the genderless Porygon2 <Download>
 *USB Charger* the male Elekid <Static>
 *Saganaki (OPA!!)* the male Magby <Flame Body>
 *Colbur* the genderless Magnemite <Sturdy>
 *Tenorock* the male Nosepass <Magnet Pull>
 *Dent* the male Pansage <Gluttony> @ Leaf Stone
 *Pod* the male Pansear <Gluttony> @ Fire Stone
 *Corn* the male Panpour <Gluttony> @ Water Stone
 *Dramabase* the male Drampa <Cloud Nine>

-Team 2 sends out
-Team 1 sends out and commands
-Team 2 commands

Good luck everyone!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Come on out, *Meme-ikyu!*
Stryke, you and I, We Are Number One!


----------



## Stryke

Now, look at this net Drampa, that I'm gonna send out! Phoenix, when I throw, be ready to go!
Go, *Dramabase!*

(Thanks for taking the battle, Sandstone! And good luck, Cynder and Keldeo!)


----------



## Cynder

Go, *Pierre*!

Thank you all for accepting my challenge.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Cynder said:


> Go, *Pierre*!
> 
> Thank you all for accepting my challenge.


Possibly you are waiting to coordinate with Keldeo, but don't forget that you get to command now too! :)


----------



## Cynder

I am waiting on her.


----------



## Keldeo

Thanks for taking this, Sandstone, and good luck, RP and Stryke! I'll go with *Tybalt*.

Drop your item immediately, since we don't need it. After you've done that, let's start by un-Disguising Meme-ikyu with a *Flamethrower*, sweeping it if he has clones; if he's set up a Light Screen, use *Shadow Claw* on him instead, and if Meme is unhittable, set up a *Swords Dance*. For the next two actions, let's focus-fire Meme with Flamethrower, sweeping it if he has clones, since Pierre has super effective STAB against Dramabase. Use Shadow Claw instead of Flamethrower if he's used Confide or has a Light Screen, but default to Flamethrower if he's hittable with that but not Shadow Claw. If he's completely unhittable, not including Substitute, go for Bulk Up on the second action and Swords Dance on the third.

*Flamethrower @ Meme-ikyu / Shadow Claw @ Meme-ikyu / Swords Dance (drop Lucky Egg) ~ Flamethrower @ Meme-ikyu / Shadow Claw @ Meme-ikyu / Bulk Up ~ Flamethrower @ Meme-ikyu / Shadow Claw @ Meme-ikyu / Swords Dance*


----------



## Cynder

Let's start with *Icicle Crash*ing into Dramabase, then pelt him with *Icicle Spear*. Finish off with *Leech Life*. If he Protects, use *Iron defense*, or if you are Taunted and he Protects, use *Iron Head* on Meme-ikyu.

*Icicle Crash @ Dramabase / Iron Defense / Iron Head @ Meme-ikyu ~ Icicle Spear @ Dramabase / Iron Defense / Iron Head @ Meme-ikyu ~ Leech Life @ Dramabase / Iron Defense / Iron Head @ Meme-ikyu*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Now watch, and learn, here's the deal! He'll slip and slide on this banana peel!
Ha ha ha!


*Thunder Wave @ Tybalt / Taunt @ Pierre / Thunder @ Pierre *


----------



## Stryke

Heres a little lesson in trickery; this is going down in history!
If we want to be battlers number 1; we have to get these 'mons HP to below 1! 

*Glare @ Pierre~Flamethrower @ Pierre~Rock Slide*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round One*

The streets of Malie City were afternoon-peaceful in the warm glow of the sun. Water Pokemon called in the distance, breaking in and out of the water, and waves crashed faintly. A light breeze dusted past, rustling awnings of buildings and filling the noses of passerby with the scent of salt and spice. Four Trainers meandered casually into the middle of the road, eyeing each other. No words were exchanged, but the four suddenly shifted into two, locking eyes with their new partner and nodding with a confident smile.

People on the streets and in the shops pointed with excitement and gathered around the edge of the street, forming a wide circle around the Trainers. Shopkeepers busied themselves cleaning glass windows, taking their time so they could watch the battle too. Children dared each other closer to the edge, peering at the Trainers' belts and wondering what Pokemon they would send out.

With an unspoken signal, the four Trainers each tossed a Pokeball into the streets. Cheers and murmurs of anticipation heralded their arrival: a Mimikyu who stayed carefully near his Trainer, awed to be under so many eyes and hoping he could win some fans; an icy Alolan Sandshrew who shielded his eyes from the sun with a cold paw, shrugging at the heat of the city; a Litten carrying a large blue egg in his teeth, doing his best to growl and look intimidating around the object; and a colorful Drampa, who stretched out calmly, watching the crowd and the other Pokemon with graceful eyes.

*Cynder* (O)





*Pierre* the male Sandshrew (Alola Form)
*Speed*: 40
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
(Lowers incoming moves' accuracy by a flat 10% during hail.)
*Item*: Weakness Policy
(Raises Attack and Special Attack when hit by a super-effective move by one stage for each level of weakness. One use per battle.)
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100% 
*Status*: A little warm.
*Commands*:  Icicle Crash @ Dramabase / Iron Defense / Iron Head @ Meme-ikyu ~ Icicle Spear @ Dramabase / Iron Defense / Iron Head @ Meme-ikyu ~ Leech Life @ Dramabase / Iron Defense / Iron Head @ Meme-ikyu

*Keldeo* (O)





*Tybalt* the male Litten
*Speed*: 70
*Ability*: Blaze
(Multiplies Fire moves' base power by 1.3 at 33% health or less.)
*Item*: Lucky Egg
(Gives the holder one extra experience point whenever it participates in battle.)
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100% 
*Status*: Trying to keep a grip on the Lucky Egg.
*Commands*: Flamethrower @ Meme-ikyu / Shadow Claw @ Meme-ikyu / Swords Dance (drop Lucky Egg) ~ Flamethrower @ Meme-ikyu / Shadow Claw @ Meme-ikyu / Bulk Up ~ Flamethrower @ Meme-ikyu / Shadow Claw @ Meme-ikyu / Swords Dance

*RedneckPhoenix* (O)





*Meme-ikyu* the male Mimikyu
*Speed*: 96
*Ability*: Disguise
(Mimikyu has a Disguise with 10% health when it first enters battle.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100% 
*Status*: Eager for a chance to please the crowd. 
*Commands*:  Thunder Wave @ Tybalt / Taunt @ Pierre / Thunder @ Pierre

*Stryke* (O)





*Dramabase* the male Drampa
*Speed*: 36
*Ability*: Cloud Nine
(Negates all effects of weather, but does not prevent the weather itself.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100% 
*Status*: Meditating. What a glorious sunny day.  
*Commands*:  Glare @ Pierre~Flamethrower @ Pierre~Rock Slide

-----

Meme-ikyu scuttled forward first, eager to please the crowd. At a safe distance, he took aim at the fire kitten and loosed a weak jolt of electricity, keeping his eyes on the Litten as if it could help the thunder hit. As Tybalt dropped his Lucky Egg (good riddance; how did his trainer expect him to fight with that in his mouth?!), his purr of relief changed into a sharp yowl of pain. _Move,_ Tybalt's mind said, but his body was slow to respond. _No no no,_ thought the Litten, thoughts frantic as his limbs seized up, fur standing on end with static. Desperate, Tybalt opened his mouth and spat flame at the offending Mimikyu, who shrieked reflexively. The flames engulfed his fabric costume and - with a horrifying _snap_, his costume gave way and toppled over backwards. _Not again!_ thought the little Mimikyu, disappointed that his disguise broke. It took so much effort to fix it.

Meanwhile on the other side of the street, the Alolan Sandshrew was calming his mind and calling up icy swords from his claws. The ice grew, sparkling in the sunlight and clinking against itself with a glittering sound, until Pierre had a huge spear of ice that broke off from his hands. Hefting the icy high over his head, he threw it at the dragon with a _grunt_ of effort. The ice slammed into the Drampa, who recoiled with a wail of pain, but Dramabase was not to be defeated so easily; swinging around his dragony head, he fixed Pierre with yellow eyes in a horrible glare. Pierre's heart nearly stopped with the ferociousness of the expression, and he stood frozen as Dramabase curled up, nursing his wounds and keeping warning eyes on the Sandshrew.

A little discouraged by the Litten's violent attack on his costume, Meme-ikyu switched his focus to the icy Sandshrew instead. _Ha!_ cried the Mimikyu. _Bet you can't hurt me, Ice-types are ALLLWAYS slow in the sun!_ Pierre stomped his feet and yelled in response, prepping his next move, limbs still shaking with terror from the Drampa's stare. Before he did, Meme-ikyu was bowled over by another violent blast of flames from Tybalt's mouth, who shuddered a bit with the lingering effects of paralysis. Just as Pierre began to laugh smugly at Meme-ikyu, _Pierre_ was struck with fire as well. Dramabase chortled in satisfaction before Pierre finally mustered up the speed to toss three spears of ice at the Drampa. Each one struck deeply and the dragon roared in fury. To rub salt in the wound, Pierre flashed his Weakness Policy at the dragon, justification lending him more strength.

Seeing his chance to please the crowd and get in some great damage, Meme-ikyu swirled his wooden stick and cried out in a tiny, squeaking voice to the sky. Clouds above him darkened and crackled and _snapped_ down a spear of lightning, straight onto Pierre. Not to be outdone, Tybalt growled, trying to stretch a little (his limbs were slowly, slowly loosening up and he tried to hasten the process), and roared out more fire at the still-smoking Meme-ikyu. Tybalt sat back, purring with confidence, while Meme-ikyu flailed against the street in an effort to put out the scorching flames.

Dramabase was waiting for Tybalt to get too confident and snickered once before whipping up his dragony head in an earthy chant. Bystanders on the streets ran and ducked for cover as huge boulders from the beach shot up, shadowing the sun, and came crashing back down onto Tybalt and Pierre. Pierre's icy body reflected the rocks better, but he cried out louder than Tybalt; his hands shook and his breathing shuddered and he focused on his frustration; _slow,_ the Mimikyu called him! He raised his hands, tiny barbs growing from the center of them, but before he could shoot them at Dramabase, his limbs seized up in terror again at the memory of the dragon's burning yellow eyes. Pierre stood still, trembling.

-----

*Cynder* (O)





*Pierre* the male Sandshrew (Alola Form)
*Speed*: 30
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
(Lowers incoming moves' accuracy by a flat 10% during hail.)
*Item*: Weakness Policy
(Raises Attack and Special Attack when hit by a super-effective move by one stage for each level of weakness. One use per battle.)
*Health*: 66%
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: Shaking and scared. _Severely Paralyzed. Taunted, 1 more action. +2 Attack, +2 Special Attack._
*Used*:  Icicle Crash @ Dramabase ~ Icicle Spear @ Dramabase ~ Nothing (Fully Paralyzed)

*Keldeo* (O)





*Tybalt* the male Litten
*Speed*: 53
*Ability*: Blaze
(Multiplies Fire moves' base power by 1.3 at 33% health or less.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 88% 92%
*Energy*: 92% 88%
*Status*: Feeling good! _Severely Paralyzed._
*Commands*: Flamethrower @ Meme-ikyu (drop Lucky Egg) ~ Flamethrower @ Meme-ikyu ~ Flamethrower @ Meme-ikyu

*RedneckPhoenix* (O)





*Meme-ikyu* the male Mimikyu
*Speed*: 96
*Ability*: Disguise
(Mimikyu has a Disguise with 10% health when it first enters battle.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 78%
*Energy*: 84% 
*Status*: Hoping his Disguise isn't too badly damaged. _Disguise busted._
*Used*:  Thunder Wave @ Tybalt ~ Taunt @ Pierre ~ Thunder @ Pierre

*Stryke* (O)





*Dramabase* the male Drampa
*Speed*: 36
*Ability*: Cloud Nine
(Negates all effects of weather, but does not prevent the weather itself.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 71% 68%
*Energy*: 86% 
*Status*: Peaceful. What a beautiful ocean view. 
*Used*:  Glare @ Pierre ~ Flamethrower @ Pierre ~ Rock Slide
​
*Arena Status*

A Lucky Egg rolls around in front of the buildings, feeling very unlucky right now.

*Round Total*

Pierre's Energy: 100% - 5% (Icicle Crash) - 3% (Icicle Spear) - 0% (Paralyzed) = 92%
Pierre's Health: 100% - 18% (Flamethrower) - 11% (Thunder) - 5% (Rock Slide) = 66%
Tybalt's Energy: 100% - 4% (Flamethrower) - 4% (Flamethrower) - 4% (Flamethrower) = 88%
Tybalt's Health: 100% - 8% (Rock Slide) = 92%

Meme-ikyu's Energy: 100% - 4% (Thunder Wave) - 4% (Taunt) - 8% (Thunder) = 84%
Meme-ikyu's Health: 100% - 0% (Disguise absorbed Flamethrower) - 11% (Flamethrower) - 11% (Flamethrower) = 78%
Dramabase's Energy: 100% - 4% (Glare) - 5% (Flamethrower) - 5% (Rock Slide) = 86%
Dramabase's Health: 100% - 15% (Icicle Crash) - 14% 17% (Icicle Spear) = 71% 68%



Spoiler: detailed calculations



*Action One*

Meme-ikyu uses Thunder Wave at Tybalt. 
Energy: 4%
Accuracy: 90% (roll ≤ 90 for hit): rolled 26, hit
Tybalt is Paralyzed. Speed: 70 - (70x0.25) = 52.5

Tybalt drops his Lucky Egg and uses Flamethrower at Meme-ikyu.
Paralysis check: 75% (roll ≤ 75 for success): rolled 22, success (77% rate next time)
Energy: (90/20) = 4.5 round up = 5% -1% (STAB) = 4%
Damage: 9% + (9/4 = 2.25)% (STAB) = 11.25% round down = 11%
Critical hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 69, no CH
Meme-ikyu's Disguise is broken.
Burn: 10% (roll ≤ 10 for burn): rolled 32, no burn

Pierre uses Icicle Crash on Dramabase.
Energy: (85/20) = 4.25 round up = 5% + 1% (extra effect) - 1% (STAB) = 5%
Damage: 8.5% + (8.5/4 = 2.125)% (STAB) x 1.5 (Ice to Dragon) = 15.94% round down = 15%
Critical hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 89, no CH
Flinch: 30% (roll ≤ 30 for flinch): rolled 38, no flinch

Dramabase uses Glare on Pierre.
Energy: 4%
Pierre is Paralyzed. Speed: 40 - (40x0.25) = 30

*Action Two*

Meme-ikyu uses Taunt on Pierre.
Energy: 4%
Pierre is Taunted (3 actions left). 

Tybalt uses Flamethrower on Meme-ikyu. 
Paralysis check: 77% (roll ≤ 77 for success): rolled 74, success (79% rate next time)
Energy: (90/20) = 4.5 round up = 5% -1% (STAB) = 4%
Damage: 9% + (9/4 = 2.25)% (STAB) = 11.25% round down = 11%
Critical hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 32, no CH
Burn: 10% (roll ≤ 10 for burn): rolled 54, no burn

Dramabase uses Flamethrower on Pierre.
Energy: (90/20) = 4.5 round up = 5%
Damage: 9% x 2 (Fire to Ice/Steel) = 18%
Critical hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 21, no CH
Burn: 10% (roll ≤ 10 for burn): rolled 88, no burn
Pierre's Weakness Policy activated: Attack +2, Special Attack +2

Pierre uses Icicle Spear on Dramabase. 
Paralysis check: 75% (roll ≤ 75 for success): rolled 4, success (77% rate next time)
Number of strikes (roll ≤ 16 for 5, ≤ 33 for 4, ≤ 66 for 3, ≤ 100 for 2): rolled 45, 3 hits
_[using Gen V mechanics: (roll ≤ 16.7 round down = 16 for 5, ≤ 16.7+16.7 = 33.4 round down = 33 for 4, ≤ 33.4+33.3 = 66.7 round down = 66 for 3, ≤ 66.7+33.3 = 100 for 2)]_
Energy: (25x3)/20 = 3.75% - 1% (STAB) = 2.75% round up = 3%
Hit One: Critical hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 80, no CH
Hit Two: Critical hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 46, no CH
Hit Three: Critical hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 74, no CH
Damage: (25x3)/10 = 7.5% + (7.5/4 = 1.875)% (STAB) *+ 2% (+2 Attack)* x 1.5 (Ice to Dragon) = 14.06% round down = 14% round down = 17%
Pierre is Taunted (2 actions left). 

*Action Three*

Meme-ikyu uses Thunder on Pierre. 
Energy: (110+20)/20 = 6.5% round up = 7% + 1% (secondary effect) = 8%
Accuracy: 70% (roll ≤ 70 for hit): rolled 70, hit
Damage: 11% 
Critical hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 61, no CH
Paralysis: 30% (roll ≤ 30 for paralysis): rolled 58, no additional paralysis

Tybalt uses Flamethrower on Meme-ikyu. 
Paralysis check: 79% (roll ≤ 79 for success): rolled 92, success (81% rate next time)
Energy: (90/20) = 4.5 round up = 5% -1% (STAB) = 4%
Damage: 9% + (9/4 = 2.25)% (STAB) = 11.25% round down = 11%
Critical hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 32, no CH
Burn: 10% (roll ≤ 10 for burn): rolled 23, no burn

Dramabase uses Rock Slide.
Energy: 75/20 = 3.75% round up = 4% +1% (secondary effect) = 5%
Accuracy on Pierre: 90% (roll ≤ 90 for hit): rolled 24, hit
Damage on Pierre: (7.5 x 3/(2+2) = 5.625)% = 5.625% round down = 5%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 14, no CH
Flinch: 30% (roll ≤ 30 for flinch): rolled 77, no flinch
Accuracy on Tybalt: 90% (roll ≤ 90 for hit): rolled 84, hit
Damage on Tybalt: (7.5 x 3/(2+2) = 5.625)% x 1.5 (Rock to Fire) = 8.44% round down = 8%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 42, no CH
Flinch: 30% (roll ≤ 30 for flinch): rolled 1, Tybalt Flinches (but already moved this action, so does not Flinch)

Pierre is Taunted (2 actions left). 
Pierre tries to use Leech Life (he is Taunted but Dramabase did not use Protect) on Dramabase.
Paralysis check: 77% (roll ≤ 77 for success): rolled 80, failed (77% rate next time)
Pierre is Taunted (1 action left).




*Notes*:


Speed order: Meme-ikyu (96) > Tybalt (53) > Dramabase (36) > Pierre (30).
Tybalt and Pierre were both severely paralyzed on Action One. Their chances of moving successfully go up 2% with each successful move.
Pierre's Weakness Policy was activated on Action Two from Flamethrower. He gained +2 Attack and Special Attack.
I'm pretty sure Weakness Policy is activated without input from the trainer. If my Question Box post gets answered contradictory to that, I'll update this and let you guys know.
Pierre was fully paralyzed on Action Three.
Tybalt would have flinched on Action Three but had already moved, so did not flinch.
Pierre is Taunted for one more action.
If anyone sees any mistakes or things I forgot to do, please let me know! There's a lot going on here and I hope I didn't miss anything.
Also I haven't played Sun/Moon and am very unfamiliar with Alola and Alolan Pokemon in general so please let me know if I am flavoring something wrong!
*RedneckPhoenix and Stryke* command first.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

That was fun.
Anyway, take a *Rest*, and use *Sleep Talk.*
If you wake up for some reason, use *Toxic.*
*Rest~Sleep Talk@ Pierre~ Sleep Talk@ Tybalt / Rest ~ Sleep Talk @ Tybalt ~Toxic @ Pierre / Rest ~ Toxic @ Tybalt ~ Toxic @ Pierre *
_Meme-ikyu pulls out a saxophone and starts playing it in his sleep._


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I forgot to include Pierre's boosted Attack in the Icicle Spear calculations. Dramabase should have taken 17% damage instead of 14%, and will be at 68% total health instead of 71% now. I'll get the actual post updated tomorrow evening! Thanks for pointing that out, if you guys see anything else I missed, please let me know! :)

Edit: Also got Tybalt's end-of-battle health and energy switched. Fixed that one and will fix Dramabase's health (and any other typos we catch ehehe) tomorrow.

RedneckPhoenix, feel free to edit your commands if that changes anything for you.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

_Sorry, but I can't hear you over this RAD saxophone solo!
*Meme-ikyu launches into own rendition of All Star by Smash Mouth*_


----------



## Stryke

AAAAAAAAA GEEZ I FORGOT ALL ABOUT THIS!!! SORRY!!!

Anyway... _Puts on large white cowboy hat_ 
You seem pretty dimma-dang hurt, Dramabase, so you should probably *Roost* up if they try to use any protecting moves, or Double Team, and a dimma-*Double Team* of two clones on any subsequent turns when it happens. But otherwise, let's see if we can dimma-do these guys in. Start off with a *Flamethrower* at Pierre, and then a *Flamethrower* at Pierre. Then, use a *Rock Slide* on the both of them.

*Flamethrower@Pierre/Roost~Flamethrower@Pierre/Double Team/Roost~Rock Slide@Tybalt & Pierre/Double Team/Roost*


----------



## Keldeo

Sorry for the delay! Let's start with *Tormenting* and *Taunting* Dramabase to prevent his second Flamethrower and any shenanigans next round. If Taunt worked, use *Nasty Plot* on the last action; if it didn't, try again. If you're Taunted, use *Flame Charge* on Dramabase on action two, and on Dramabase if Pierre has only hit him once by the third action or on Meme-ikyu otherwise.

*Torment @ Dramabase ~ Taunt @ Dramabase / Flame Charge @ Dramabase ~ Nasty Plot / Taunt @ Dramabase / Flame Charge*


----------



## Cynder

Pierre, *Leech Life*! Then follow through with *Toxic*! If you are somehow Taunted at this point, use *Icicle Spear* instead, or, if you were paralyzed on the first action, attempt to use *Leech Life* again. After that finish off with *Icicle Spear*, or, if Meme used Thunder, *Poison Jab* him.

*Leech Life @Dramabase ~ Toxic @Dramabase / Leech Life @Dramabase / Icicle Spear @Dramabase ~ Icicle Spear @Dramabase / Poison Jab @Meme-ikyu*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Ssssso everyone, I've made a mistake. I've been calculating the severe paralysis Speed drop as base speed reducing BY one-quarter of the Pokemon's base speed, when actually it should be reducing TO one-quarter of the Pokemon's base speed. This means that the correct speed order for actions two and three would have been Meme-ikyu (96) > Dramabase (36) > Tybalt (17.5) > Pierre (10). 

This doesn't change anything for action two, but for action three, Rock Slide rolled successfully to cause Tybalt to flinch. I ignored it because with my incorrect Speed calculation, Tybalt moved before Dramabase and flinching was irrelevant. However, if I had calculated it correctly, then Tybalt would have moved after Dramabase, flinched, and been unable to use Flamethrower at Meme-ikyu. Meme-ikyu would have ended the round with 11% more health and Tybalt with 4% more energy. 

Our options are: 1) I can go back and fix this and let everyone re-command, or 2) I can leave it as it is and continue to ref paralysis Speed drops the wrong way for the remainder of the battle for consistency. 

Can everyone let me know what they prefer? I know there's some advantage to be gained by whichever decision we make, so ._.

Sorry everyone! :(


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Leave it as is.
It's fine, I guess.
My strategy didn't really hinge off of that or anything.
But i think you should still do it correctly for the rest of the battle.


----------



## Stryke

RedneckPhoenix said:


> Leave it as is.
> It's fine, I guess.
> My strategy didn't really hinge off of that or anything.
> But i think you should still do it correctly for the rest of the battle.


I feel the same.
And it's fine; everyone makes mistakes!


----------



## Keldeo

I'm fine with whatever you decide to do, Sandstone-Shadow.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Two*

*Cynder* (O)





*Pierre* the male Sandshrew (Alola Form)
*Speed*: 30
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
(Lowers incoming moves' accuracy by a flat 10% during hail.)
*Item*: Weakness Policy
(Raises Attack and Special Attack when hit by a super-effective move by one stage for each level of weakness. One use per battle.)
*Health*: 66%
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: Shaking and scared. _Severely Paralyzed. Taunted, 1 more action. +2 Attack, +2 Special Attack._
*Commands*:  Leech Life @Dramabase ~ Toxic @Dramabase / Leech Life @Dramabase / Icicle Spear @Dramabase ~ Icicle Spear @Dramabase / Poison Jab @Meme-ikyu

*Keldeo* (O)





*Tybalt* the male Litten
*Speed*: 53
*Ability*: Blaze
(Multiplies Fire moves' base power by 1.3 at 33% health or less.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 92%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: Feeling good! _Severely Paralyzed._
*Commands*:  Torment @ Dramabase ~ Taunt @ Dramabase / Flame Charge @ Dramabase ~ Nasty Plot / Taunt @ Dramabase / Flame Charge

*RedneckPhoenix* (O)





*Meme-ikyu* the male Mimikyu
*Speed*: 96
*Ability*: Disguise
(Mimikyu has a Disguise with 10% health when it first enters battle.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 78%
*Energy*: 84% 
*Status*: Hoping his Disguise isn't too badly damaged. _Disguise busted._
*Commands*:  Rest~Sleep Talk@ Pierre~ Sleep Talk@ Tybalt / Rest ~ Sleep Talk @ Tybalt ~Toxic @ Pierre / Rest ~ Toxic @ Tybalt ~ Toxic @ Pierre

*Stryke* (O)





*Dramabase* the male Drampa
*Speed*: 36
*Ability*: Cloud Nine
(Negates all effects of weather, but does not prevent the weather itself.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 68%
*Energy*: 86% 
*Status*: Peaceful. What a beautiful ocean view. 
*Commands*:  Flamethrower@Pierre/Roost~Flamethrower@Pierre/Double Team/Roost~Rock Slide@Tybalt & Pierre/Double Team/Roost

-----

Meme-ikyu looked around, assessing the battle's damage so far. He shivered a little at how calm everything still looked - could it get worse?! He'd better be prepared. He settled down, stepping carefully where his shadow had been so the pavement didn't burn his feet. Then he closed his eyes and blanketed himself in a psychic healing sleep. Tybalt, meanwhile, had his attention trained on Dramabase. The fire kitten smirked and (carefully, with his jittery limbs) made a few aggressive lunges at the dragon, calling out insults and jeers. Satisfaction warmed Tybalt's heart, but then it chilled over when Dramabase directed his frustration not at the Litten, but at Tybalt's ice-type teammate. Gushing flames poured from Dramabase's mouth, and Pierre screamed with the pain of it. Tybalt cried out in sympathy for his teammate. When the flames cleared, the little Sandshrew was quivering on the ground, tufts of stray grass smoking around him. Shakily, Pierre picked himself up, and a steely glint filled his eyes. He was not done, wouldn't be counted out that easily. Spreading his paws wide, tiny barbs grew from his teeth, almost imperceptible to a dragon Pokemon standing far away. The Sandshrew pushed his hind paws against the street and lunged for Dramabase and _snick!_ - his teeth struck the Drampa savagely in the weakest points of his long body; it was Dramabase's turn to cry out. Pierre closed his eyes as some of the health flowed back to him. 

Unfortunately for Dramabase, his teammate was asleep and could not sympathize with his pain. Meme-ikyu rocked gently side to side and began to murmur in his sleep. A weak static pulse flickered around him, and it suddenly zapped from him to Pierre, who gasped and fell, twitching as his paralysis worsened. Meanwhile, Dramabase clawed the ground in agonized frustration; he wanted so badly to unleash another stream of flames, but the Litten was watching him. _Judging_ him. He had to do something different. Thoughtfully, he began to walk in a circle, watching the tip of his tail flicker brightly behind him. Ah, he had never noticed the tip of his tail, maybe he could see it closer. A short moment later, Dramabase could indeed see the tip of his own tail - on the two identical clones that flanked him. The three Pokemon spread out, twisting their serpentine bodies in the dazzling sunlight, all looking as real as the single Drampa had a moment earlier. Tybalt had some choice insults prepared, but he hesitated. Which Dramabase was real? Growling, he whipped his head to stare one directly in the eyes and tossed his insulting words. The other Pokemon gasped at the challenge the Litten issued, but the Dramabase he made eye contact with smirked. It melted away, completely unphased: a clone. Tybalt hissed. Next to him, Pierre grimaced, but he thought he would have better luck. He conjured up a glob of toxins and muck, and didn't take too long to choose which Drampa to throw it at; there were only two and the poisons were stinging his own hands. With the sentiment of a prayer, Pierre threw the glob at a dragon, then cursed loudly as the poison passed right through the image and soaked its way into the sun-baked street. Dramabase hurled himself in frustration at Tybalt, his sudden aggression shocking the little fire kitten into a panicked yowl. Limping away, he was immediately assaulted with an insult from Tybalt (was his attack not good enough?!) and a poisonous glob from Pierre. Dramabase whipped around, a gurgling roar tumbling out of his throat.

Meme-ikyu, peacefully asleep, murmured more. This time nothing happened; he snuggled a little into his resting place, dreaming restful thoughts. The aroma of seawater wafted around him. Suddenly alone, Drampa flicked his tail and raised his head. A strange, cavernous roar grumbled from his throat, and a tumble of salt-crusted rocks came pouring down from the sky. The boulders flickered across the sun, and onlookers shielded their eyes to watch where they went. Pierre was able to shield his eyes, but not his body - the rocks struck both him and his teammate in a devastating rockslide. The people on the streets chattered, trying to see the two Pokemon buried in the rockfall. Tybalt couldn't pick himself up; he stayed where he was among the boulders. He and Pierre made eye contact and grimaced; Pierre's limbs were seizing up too much to move. Despite their grim situation, they took a little comfort in each other's presence. Across the street, Meme-ikyu's eyes opened and the little Pokemon stretched brightly. 

-----

*Cynder* (O)





*Pierre* the male Sandshrew (Alola Form)
*Speed*: 30
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
(Lowers incoming moves' accuracy by a flat 10% during hail.)
*Item*: Weakness Policy
(Raises Attack and Special Attack when hit by a super-effective move by one stage for each level of weakness. One use per battle.)
*Health*: 50%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: A little shaky but determined. _Severely Paralyzed. 19% failure rate. +2 Attack, +2 Special Attack._
*Used*: Leech Life ~ Toxic (Missed) ~ Fully Paralyzed

*Keldeo* (O)





*Tybalt* the male Litten
*Speed*: 53
*Ability*: Blaze
(Multiplies Fire moves' base power by 1.3 at 33% health or less.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 84% 79%
*Energy*: 80%
*Status*: Down, but not out. _Moderately Paralyzed. 15% failure rate._
*Commands*: Torment ~ Taunt (Missed) ~ Flinched

*RedneckPhoenix* (O)





*Meme-ikyu* the male Mimikyu
*Speed*: 96
*Ability*: Disguise
(Mimikyu has a Disguise with 10% health when it first enters battle.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 63% 
*Status*: Humming a little tune, feeling very refreshed. _Awake. Disguise busted._
*Used*: Rest ~ Sleep Talk (Thunder Wave) ~ Sleep Talk (Rest)

*Stryke* (O)





*Dramabase* the male Drampa
*Speed*: 36
*Ability*: Cloud Nine
(Negates all effects of weather, but does not prevent the weather itself.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 54% 50%
*Energy*: 74% 73%
*Status*: The fires of battle are lighting up his eyes. _Tormented, 2 actions remaining. Zero clones remaining._ _Tormented, 2 actions remaining. Taunted, 2 actions remaining. Toxic poisoned (2% this round, 3% next round)._
*Used*: Flamethrower ~ Double Team Struggle ~ Rock Slide
​
*Arena Status*

A Lucky Egg rolls around in front of the buildings, feeling very unlucky right now.
The streets are cluttered with boulders. The pavement is decorated with scorch lines and pock marks. 

*Round Total*

Pierre's Energy: 92% - 4% (Leech Life) - 4% (Toxic) = 84%
Pierre's Health: 66% - 18% (Flamethrower) + 7% (Leech Life) - 5% (Rock Slide) =  50%
Tybalt's Energy: 88% - 4% (Torment) - 4% (Taunt) = 80%
Tybalt's Health: 92% - 5% (Struggle) - 8% (Rock Slide) = 84% 79%

Meme-ikyu's Energy: 84% - 17% (Rest) - 4% (Sleep Talk) = 63%
Meme-ikyu's Health: 78% + 8% (Rest) + 7% (Rest) + 7% (Rest) = 100%
Dramabase's Energy: 86% - 5% (Flamethrower) - 2% (Double Team) 3% (Struggle) - 5% (Rock Slide) = 74% 73%
Dramabase's Health: 68% - 14% (Leech Life) - 2% (Struggle Recoil) - 1% (Toxic poisoning) - 1% (Toxic poisoning) = 54% 50%



Spoiler: detailed calculations



*Action One*
Meme-ikyu's pre-action status: [No status.]
Meme-ikyu uses Rest.
Energy: 22% * (3/4) round up = 17%
Meme-ikyu's post-action status: + (100%-78%)/3 = + 8% health (22% total). [Asleep, two actions remaining.]
Meme-ikyu's Energy: 84% - 17% = 67%
Meme-ikyu's Health: 78% + 8% = 86%

Tybalt's pre-action status: [Severely Paralyzed. 19% failure rate.]
Paralysis check: 19% (roll ≤ 19 for failure): rolled 24, success (17% failure rate next time).  
Tybalt uses Torment on Dramabase.
Energy: 4%
Effect: Dramabase can't use the same move twice in a row for five actions. 
Tybalt's post-action status: [Moderately Paralyzed. 17% failure rate. Speed: 70 * (1/3) = 23.3]
Tybalt's Energy: 88% - 4% = 84%
Tybalt's Health: 92%

Dramabase's pre-action status: [Tormented, 5 actions remaining]
Dramabase uses Flamethrower on Pierre.
Energy: 90/20 round up = 5%
Burn check: 10% (roll ≤ 10 for burn): rolled 36, no burn.
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 91, no CH
Damage: 9% x 2 = 18%
Dramabase's post-action status: [Tormented, 4 actions remaining.]
Dramabase's Energy: 86% - 5% = 81%
Dramabase's Health: 68%
Pierre's Health: 66% - 18% = 48%

Pierre's pre-action status: [Severely Paralyzed. 23% failure rate. Taunted, 1 more action. +2 Attack, +2 Special Attack.]
Paralysis check: 23% (roll ≤ 23 for failure): rolled 54, success (21% failure rate next time).
Pierre uses Leech Life on Dramabase.
Energy: 80/20 round up = 4%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 5, CH
Damage: 8% + 2% (+2 SpAtk) = 10% + (8 * 0.5 = 4)% (CH) = 14%
Health restored: 14%/2 = 7%
Pierre's post-action status: [Severely Paralyzed. 21% failure rate. No longer Taunted. +2 Attack, +2 Special Attack.]
Pierre's Energy: 92% - 4% = 88%
Pierre's Health: 48% + 7% = 55%
Dramabase's Health: 68% - 14% = 54%

*Action Two*
Meme-ikyu's pre-action status: [Asleep, two actions remaining.]
Meme-ikyu uses Sleep Talk at Pierre. (Has so far used Rest (1), Thunder Wave (2), Taunt (3), Thunder (4). Rolled 2, uses Thunder Wave.) 
Accuracy: 90% (roll ≤ 90 for hit): rolled 7, hit
Energy: 4%
Effect: Pierre is Severely Paralyzed, but only back up to 23% failure rate. 
Meme-ikyu's post-action status: + (100%-78%)/3 = + 7% health (22% total). [Asleep, one action remaining.]
Meme-ikyu's Energy: 67% - 4% = 63%
Meme-ikyu's Health: 86% + 7% = 93%

Dramabase's pre-action status: [Tormented, 4 actions remaining.]
Dramabase uses Double Team. Speed 36/12.5 round down = 2 clones. 
Energy: 2 clones * 1% = 2%
Dramabase's post-action status: [Tormented, 3 actions remaining. Two clones.]
Dramabase's Energy: 81% - 2% = 79%
Dramabase's Health: 54%
Dramabase uses Struggle at Tybalt. 
Energy: 3% 
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 84, no CH
Damage: 5% to Tybalt, 5*(1/4) = 1.25% round up = 2% recoil to Dramabase
Dramabase's post-action status: [Tormented, 3 actions remaining.]
Dramabase's Energy: 81% - 3% = 78%
Dramabase's Health: 54% - 2% = 52% 
Tybalt's Health: 92% - 5% = 87%

Tybalt's pre-action status: [Moderately Paralyzed. 17% failure rate.]
Paralysis check: 17% (roll ≤ 17 for failure): rolled 77, success (15% failure rate next time).
Tybalt uses Taunt on Dramabase.
Double Team accuracy (roll ≤ 1 out of 3 for hitting the real Dramabase): rolled 2, hit a clone 
Energy: 4%
Effect: Missed. Destroyed a clone. 
Effect: Dramabase is now Taunted. 
Dramabase's status: [Tormented, 3 actions remaining. Taunted, 3 actions remaining.]
Tybalt's post-action status: [Moderately Paralyzed. 15% failure rate.]
Tybalt's Energy: 84% - 4% = 80%
Tybalt's Health: 92% 87%

Pierre's pre-action status: [Severely Paralyzed. 21% failure rate. +2 Attack, +2 Special Attack.]
Paralysis check: 23% (roll ≤ 23 for failure): rolled 54, success (21% failure rate next time). 
Pierre uses Toxic at Dramabase. 
Accuracy: 90% (roll ≤ 90 for hit): rolled 43, hit
Double Team accuracy (roll ≤ 1 out of 2 for hitting the real Dramabase): rolled 2, hit a clone 
Energy: 4%
Effect: Missed. Destroyed a clone. 
Effect: Dramabase is now Toxic poisoned. 
Damage: 1% [2% round total, 3% next round]
Pierre's post-action status: [Severely Paralyzed. 21% failure rate. +2 Attack, +2 Special Attack.]
Pierre's Energy: 88% - 4% = 84%
Pierre's Health: 55%
Dramabase's Health: 52% - 1% = 51%

*Action Three*
Meme-ikyu's pre-action status: [Asleep, one action remaining.]
Meme-ikyu uses Sleep Talk at Tybalt. (Has so far used Rest (1), Thunder Wave (2), Taunt (3), Thunder (4). Rolled 1, uses Rest.) 
Effect: Rest failed. 
Meme-ikyu's post-action status: + (100%-78%)/3 = + 7% health (22% total). [Asleep, zero actions remaining.]
Meme-ikyu's Energy: 63%
Meme-ikyu's Health: 93% + 7% = 100%

Dramabase's pre-action status: [Tormented, 3 actions remaining. Zero clones remaining. Taunted, 3 actions remaining. Toxic poisoned (2% this round, 3% next round).]
Dramabase uses Rock Slide on Tybalt and Pierre.
Energy: 75/20 = 3.75% round up = 4% +1% (secondary effect) = 5%
-Tybalt
Accuracy: 90% (roll ≤ 90 for hit): rolled 54, hit
Flinch: 30% (roll ≤ 30 for flinch): rolled 25, flinch
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 89, no CH
Damage: (7.5 x 3/(2+2) = 5.625)% x 1.5 (Rock to Fire) = 8.44% round down = 8%
-Pierre: 
Accuracy: 90% (roll ≤ 90 for hit): rolled 35, hit
Flinch: 30% (roll ≤ 30 for flinch): rolled 57, no flinch
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 45, no CH
Damage: (7.5 x 3/(2+2) = 5.625)% = 5.625% round down = 5%
Dramabase's post-action status: [Tormented, 2 actions remaining. Zero clones remaining. Taunted, 2 actions remaining. Toxic poisoned (2% this round, 3% next round).]
Dramabase's Energy: 79% - 5% = 74% 78% - 5% = 73%
Dramabase's Health: 51% - 1% [Toxic poisoned, 2% total this round, 3% total next round] = 50%
Tybalt's Health: 92% - 8% = 84% 87% - 8% =  79%
Pierre's Health: 55% - 5% = 50%

Tybalt's pre-action status: [Moderately Paralyzed. 15% failure rate.]
Flinched.
Tybalt's post-action status: [Moderately Paralyzed. 15% failure rate.]
Tybalt's Energy: 80%
Tybalt's Health: 84% 79%

Pierre's pre-action status: [Severely Paralyzed. 19% failure rate. +2 Attack, +2 Special Attack.]
Paralysis check: 19% (roll ≤ 19 for failure): rolled 17, failure.
Pierre's post-action status: [Severely Paralyzed. 19% failure rate. +2 Attack, +2 Special Attack.]
Pierre's Energy: 84%
Pierre's Health: 50%

Meme-ikyu's post-round status: Meme-ikyu wakes up. [No status.]



*Notes*:


Speed order: Meme-ikyu (96) > Dramabase (36) > Tybalt (23.3) > Pierre (10).
I super messed up paralysis speed drops last round. Previously I reffed their speed drop as base speed MINUS one-quarter base speed for severe paralysis, when it should have been just one-quarter base speed. After checking with all of you, I am fixing it for the rest of the round but leaving the (slightly incorrect) results of the previous round. Therefore, from here on out, speed drops will be reffed as severe: new severe paralysis speed is one-quarter of base speed (so Tybalt's base speed is 70, severe speed WAS 52.5 and SHOULD have been 17.5, moderate paralysis speed is now 23.3. Pierre's base speed is 40, severe speed WAS 30 and SHOULD have been 10). Sorry for the error and the confusion, although the confusion might have mostly been on my part!
Meme-ikyu was at 78% health at the time of using Rest, so he restored 22% health total on his three rounds of being asleep. Normally I would have rounded down the health restored, but on action one I rounded up so he wasn't cheated out of a percentage of health. 
After action one, Tybalt's paralysis lessened to Moderate status and his speed "increased" to 23.3.
Pierre's Leech Life was a critical hit.
I didn't look up the flavor for Leech Life at first so I wrote it like its GSC (&RSE?) attack animation which was just a barb flying out at the opponent, not actual biting hahaha
Meme-ikyu used Thunder Wave with Sleep Talk in action two.
Thunder Wave's paralysis has diminishing returns, so Pierre's paralysis failure rate only went back up to 23% instead of the full 25%. 
[*]Dramabase couldn't use Flamethrower in action two due to Torment and didn't see anyone using protecting moves, so used Double Team and created two clones. 
[*]Tybalt's Taunt and Pierre's Toxic both hit clones and destroyed them. Dramabase has no clones left after action two.
*[*]Dramabase had no options other than Struggle in action two. He is now Tormented, Taunted, and Toxic poisoned. (poor guy)*
Meme-ikyu used Rest with Sleep Talk in action three. It was ineffective.
Dramabase's Rock Slide caused Tybalt to Flinch in action three. A fitting result for my previous mistake I suppose ^_^;;
Pierre was fully paralyzed on action three.
Meme-ikyu is now awake.
I'm trying to format my calculations so that I don't miss anything and so it's easy to follow. I'm still working on the format. If you see something weird or something that I forgot, etc, please let me know! One notable thing: I'm rolling for Paralysis _failure_ rather than _success_ because the severity of Paralysis is based on the failure percentage and it made more sense this way - it's the same chance but different format.
Again, if you notice anything wrong or something I missed, please let me know!
Thanks for your patience all!
*Keldeo and Cynder* command first.


----------



## Keldeo

Thanks for reffing, SS! I have a question about this section of your notes:



Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Dramabase couldn't use Flamethrower in action two due to Torment and didn't see anyone using protecting moves, so used Double Team and created two clones.


I was under the impression that Dramabase would only use Double Team on action two if there was a protecting move _and_ he already Roosted on action one - see Finchwidget's commands quoted below (emphasis mine) - with no commands for if there wasn't a protecting move and he couldn't use Flamethrower. Am I misinterpreting something? (I thought the "or Double Team" in the first sentence was a typo, since there's no Double Team in the first action of the command string whereas there probably would have been if Double Team was just a fallback option, but I may be misreading it.)



Finchwidget said:


> You seem pretty dimma-dang hurt, Dramabase, so you should probably *Roost* up if they try to use any protecting moves, or Double Team, and a dimma-*Double Team* of two clones on any subsequent turns when it happens. But otherwise, let's see if we can dimma-do these guys in. Start off with a *Flamethrower* at Pierre, and then a *Flamethrower* at Pierre. Then, use a *Rock Slide* on the both of them.
> 
> *Flamethrower@Pierre/Roost~Flamethrower@Pierre/Double Team/Roost~Rock Slide@Tybalt & Pierre/Double Team/Roost*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Keldeo said:


> Thanks for reffing, SS! I have a question about this section of your notes:
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that Dramabase would only use Double Team on action two if there was a protecting move _and_ he already Roosted on action one - see Finchwidget's commands quoted below (emphasis mine) - with no commands for if there wasn't a protecting move and he couldn't use Flamethrower. Am I misinterpreting something? (I thought the "or Double Team" in the first sentence was a typo, since there's no Double Team in the first action of the command string whereas there probably would have been if Double Team was just a fallback option, but I may be misreading it.)


Hmm. I see what you're saying. Finchwidget, is this what you had in mind? :O


----------



## Stryke

*looks up from Netflix*
Huh?? What?? Food?? Wait... Oh, ok. Yeah, what Keldeo said is correct; Dramabase was only meant to Double Team if there was a protecting move up; I didn't account for Torment at all! And the "or Double Team" meant if the opposing Pokemon used a Protecting move *or Double Team*, then use Roost/Double Team. I can see how you misread it, though; I probably shouldn't have put that comma there. Anyway, if theres anything else, let me know!
*continues watching Good Burger*
*mutters to self* I'm a dude, he's a dude, she's a dude, we're all dudes, hey!...


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Okay, so I am interpreting this as Dramabase shouldn't have used Double Team, instead resorting to Struggle, which means I have some corrections to do. I'll get started on that. 

I guess maybe waiting to command would be good :( Sorry everyone. 

If anyone strongly disagrees with this, let me know. Otherwise I'll have a correction up shortly.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Hey all. Round is fixed/updated. Sorry for the delay :( 

I will try to not mess up next round. Cynder and Keldeo are up first.


----------



## Keldeo

Sorry, this completely slipped my mind.

Go for *Acrobatics* on Dramabase to start, and take some *Revenge* on him next. Try Acrobatics again if your first didn't work, though. End with Fake Out; if he puts up a Protect before you start moving, use *Swords Dance*, or if he protects and you're Taunted, *Shadow Claw* Meme.

*Acrobatics @ Dramabase ~ Revenge @ Dramabase / Acrobatics @ Dramabase ~ Fake Out @ Dramabase / Swords Dance / Shadow Claw @ Meme-ikyu*


----------



## Cynder

Pierre, *Icicle Crash* into Dramabase twice, then finish off the round with a *Swords Dance*. If you spaz out in one of the first two actions use *Brick Break* on the last action instead. If you are taunted, but did manage to make both of your earlier attacks, hit Meme with an *Iron Head*.

*Icicle Crash @ Dramabase ~ Icicle Crash @ Dramabase ~ Swords Dance / Iron Head @ Meme-ikyu / Brick Break @ Dramabase*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Thunder ×3 at Pierre. I don't even have a joke; go fucking insane.
*Thunder ×3 @ Pierre*


----------



## Stryke

Well, I see you've planned your commands out to a FAULT, but now, I'm afraid you're about to be GROUNDE, if you DIG what I'm saying

I'm using *Earthquake* a whole bunch of times if you couldn't tell

*Earthquake x3*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Three*

*Cynder* (O)





*Pierre* the male Sandshrew (Alola Form)
*Speed*: Base 40 -> Severely Paralyzed -> 10
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
(Lowers incoming moves' accuracy by a flat 10% during hail.)
*Item*: Weakness Policy
(Raises Attack and Special Attack when hit by a super-effective move by one stage for each level of weakness. One use per battle.)
*Health*: 50%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: A little shaky but determined. _Severely Paralyzed. 19% failure rate. +2 Attack, +2 Special Attack._
*Commands*:  Icicle Crash @ Dramabase ~ Icicle Crash @ Dramabase ~ Swords Dance / Iron Head @ Meme-ikyu / Brick Break @ Dramabase

*Keldeo* (O)





*Tybalt* the male Litten
*Speed*: Base 70 -> Moderately Paralyzed -> 23.3
*Ability*: Blaze
(Multiplies Fire moves' base power by 1.3 at 33% health or less.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 79%
*Energy*: 80%
*Status*: Down, but not out. _Moderately Paralyzed. 15% failure rate._
*Commands*:  Acrobatics @ Dramabase ~ Revenge @ Dramabase / Acrobatics @ Dramabase ~ Fake Out @ Dramabase / Swords Dance / Shadow Claw @ Meme-ikyu

*RedneckPhoenix* (O)





*Meme-ikyu* the male Mimikyu
*Speed*: Base 96
*Ability*: Disguise
(Mimikyu has a Disguise with 10% health when it first enters battle.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 63% 
*Status*: Humming a little tune, feeling very refreshed. _Awake. Disguise busted._
*Commands*:  Thunder ×3 @ Pierre

*Stryke* (O)





*Dramabase* the male Drampa
*Speed*: Base 36
*Ability*: Cloud Nine
(Negates all effects of weather, but does not prevent the weather itself.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 50%
*Energy*: 73%
*Status*: The fires of battle are lighting up his eyes. _Tormented, 2 actions remaining. Taunted, 2 actions remaining. Toxic poisoned (2% this round, 3% next round)._
*Commands*:  Earthquake x3

-----

Still feeling great, Meme-ikyu hopped in place, relishing his clear mind. Another bolt would do just fine, he decided, and chanted down another blaze of lightning onto Pierre, who was thrown back by the impact. Not wanting to be outdone, Dramabase turned a calculating circle around himself before slamming down on the pavement, sending slabs of concrete and all three Pokemon flying. Pierre and Tybalt shuddered at the painful impact, dragging themselves slowly together, and Meme-ikyu shrieked a protest that his partner attacked _him_, as well!

Tybalt, staggering out of the rubble and hauling himself onto a flat stretch of ground, tried to twist and leap into the air to attack Dramabase, but his muscles seized up instead and he knelt, quivering, as the sun slipped further behind them towards the sea. Seeing his partner's pain, Pierre stretched out his paws and fired giant icicles at the offending dragon, which smacked Dramabase down into a fissure in the road that his own move had created. Still hurting but more satisfied, Pierre smirked. 

Sure, Meme-ikyu HAD been upset with Dramabase, but he wasn't about to stand for this assault from a little snowy shrew on his friend. Meme-ikyu summoned another huge bolt of lightning, but in his haste, the bolt whipped free from his control and shot harmlessly into the ground. Furious about the way he was being treated, Dramabase slapped his tail against the ground, but could think of nothing to do. His Earthquake didn't budge the smile from his opponent's face; no way another one would work! He snapped his jaws and growled, trying to think. He couldn't do the same thing, but he couldn't do _nothing_, either... Dramabase let out a frustrated snarl and barreled into Tybalt. _Be impressed with that!_ Dramabase screeched, half angry, half desperately wanting to impress the kitten who'd insulted him. 

Meanwhile, Tybalt managed to peel himself off of the ground and successfully leaped into the air, claws extended and battle cry screaming from his mouth. Mid-twist on his way to Dramabase, Tybalt's back panged with paralysis and he missed his last twist in the sequence, still crashing hard into Dramabase, but not as well as the fire kitten had intended. Pierre, flushed with his success, launched another crystal of ice at the dragon, but like Meme-ikyu, missed. 

Since he was already so close to Dramabase, Tybalt snaked a paw out to the snake dragon and snagged claws into Dramabase's leg. Dramabase, startled by the Litten's nearness and quickness, forgot what he was to do. At least he felt less troubled about it now. Atop a new rise of broken pavement, Meme-ikyu had a better view of the field for his next blast of lightning, which struck Pierre truly this time. Pierre tried to roll himself up to escape the blast, but was unsuccessful and stayed curled up for a moment, shuddering with weakness. He forced himself upright and began to swirl around in a warrior's dance, envisioning swords in his hands. His paralysis held him back, but it was still a graceful sight to see. Tybalt nodded with approval.

-----

*Cynder* (O)





*Pierre* the male Sandshrew (Alola Form)
*Speed*: Base 40 -> Moderately Paralyzed -> 13.3
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
(Lowers incoming moves' accuracy by a flat 10% during hail.)
*Item*: Weakness Policy
(Raises Attack and Special Attack when hit by a super-effective move by one stage for each level of weakness. One use per battle.)
*Health*: 13%
*Energy*: 72%
*Status*: Shivering, but proud. _Moderately Paralyzed. 13% failure rate. Speed: 40 * (1/3) = 13.3. +3 Attack, +2 Special Attack._
*Used*: Icicle Crash @ Dramabase ~ Icicle Crash @ Dramabase (missed) ~ Swords Dance

*Keldeo* (O)





*Tybalt* the male Litten
*Speed*: Base 70 -> Mildly Paralyzed -> 35
*Ability*: Blaze
(Multiplies Fire moves' base power by 1.3 at 33% health or less.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 59%
*Energy*: 70%
*Status*: Determined. _Mildly Paralyzed. 11% failure rate. Speed: 70 * (1/2) = 35._
*Used*: (paralyzed) ~ Acrobatics @ Dramabase ~ Fake Out @ Dramabase

*RedneckPhoenix* (O)





*Meme-ikyu* the male Mimikyu
*Speed*: Base 96
*Ability*: Disguise
(Mimikyu has a Disguise with 10% health when it first enters battle.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 90%
*Energy*: 39%
*Status*: Feeling pretty good. _Disguise busted._
*Used*: Thunder @ Pierre ~ Thunder @ Pierre (missed) ~ Thunder @ Pierre

*Stryke* (O)





*Dramabase* the male Drampa
*Speed*: Base 36
*Ability*: Cloud Nine
(Negates all effects of weather, but does not prevent the weather itself.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 14% 
*Energy*: 64%
*Status*: A little confused about all the insults and fake moves and whatnot. _Toxic poisoned (3% this round, 4% next round)._
*Used*: Earthquake ~ Struggle @ Tybalt ~ (flinched)
​*Arena Status*

The Lucky Egg rolled up a broken piece of concrete and made a flying leap into a perfect indent in a bush. Sitting upright, has a clear (and safe) view of the battlefield. Feels much luckier now.
The streets are cluttered with boulders. The pavement is completely torn up by Earthquakes. There are some slippery spots where Pierre's ice attacks are melting under the sun. 

*Round Total*

Pierre's Energy: 84% - 5% (Icicle Crash) - 5% (Icicle Crash) - 2% (Swords Dance) = 72%
Pierre's Health: 50% - 11% (Thunder) - 15% (Earthquake) - 11% (Thunder) = 13%
Tybalt's Energy: 80% - 7% (Acrobatics) - 3% (Fake Out) = 70%
Tybalt's Health: 79% - 15% (Earthquake) - 5% (Struggle) = 59%

Meme-ikyu's Energy: 63% - 8% (Thunder) - 8% (Thunder) - 8% (Thunder) = 39% 
Meme-ikyu's Health: 100% - 10% (Earthquake) = 90%
Dramabase's Energy: 73% - 6% (Earthquake) - 3% (Struggle) = 64%
Dramabase's Health: 50% - 1% (Toxic) - 18% (Icicle Crash) - 2% (Struggle) - 1% (Toxic) - 9% (Acrobatics) - 4% (Fake Out) - 1% (Toxic) = 14%



Spoiler: detailed calculations



*Action One*

[*]Speed order: Meme-ikyu (96) > Dramabase (36) > Tybalt (23.3) > Pierre (10).

Action One Attempts
Meme-ikyu uses Thunder at Pierre. 
Dramabase uses Earthquake. 
Tybalt uses Acrobatics at Dramabase. 
Pierre uses Icicle Crash at Dramabase. 

Meme-ikyu's pre-action status: _Awake. Disguise busted._
Meme-ikyu uses Thunder on Pierre.
Energy (Meme-ikyu): (110 + 20 / 20 = 6.5% round up = 7%) +1% (secondary effect) = 8%
Accuracy: 70% (roll ≤ 70 for hit): rolled 45, hit
Damage (Pierre): 11% 
Paralysis: 30% (roll ≤ 30 for paralysis): rolled 31, no additional paralysis
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 71, no CH
Meme-ikyu's post-action status: _Disguise busted._
Meme-ikyu's Energy: 63% - 8% = 55%
Pierre's Health: 50% - 11% = 39% 

Dramabase's pre-action status: _Tormented (can't use the same move in a row), 2 actions remaining. Taunted (can't use non-damaging moves), 2 actions remaining. Toxic poisoned (3% this round, 4% next round)._
Dramabase uses Earthquake.
Energy (Dramabase): (100 + 20 / 20 = 6%) 
Damage (Pierre): 10% x 1.5 = 15% 
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 97, no CH
Damage (Tybalt): 10% x 1.5 = 15%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 35, no CH
Damage (Meme-ikyu): 10%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 93, no CH
Toxic Damage (Dramabase): 1% (3% this round, 4% next round)
Dramabase's post-action status: _Tormented (can't use the same move in a row), 1 actions remaining. Taunted (can't use non-damaging moves), 1 actions remaining. Toxic poisoned (3% this round, 4% next round)._
Dramabase's Energy: 73% - 6% = 67% 
Dramabase's Health: 50% - 1% = 49%
Pierre's Health: 39% - 15% = 24%
Tybalt's Health: 79% - 15% = 64% 
Meme-ikyu's Health: 100% - 10% = 90%

Tybalt's pre-action status: _Moderately Paralyzed. 15% failure rate. Speed: 70 * (1/3) = 23.3._
Paralysis check: 15% (roll ≤ 15 for failure): rolled 1, fully paralyzed (15% failure rate next time).  
Tybalt does nothing.
Energy (Tybalt): n/a
Damage (Dramabase): n/a
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled n/a, no CH
Tybalt's post-action status: _Moderately Paralyzed. 15% failure rate. Speed: 70 * (1/3) = 23.3._
Tybalt's Energy: n/a
Dramabase's Health: n/a

Pierre's pre-action status: _Severely Paralyzed. 19% failure rate. Speed: 40 * (1/4) = 10. +2 Attack, +2 Special Attack._
Paralysis check: 19% (roll ≤ 19 for failure): rolled 82, success (17% failure rate next time, moderately paralyzed next time).
Pierre uses Icicle Crash on Dramabase.
Energy (Pierre): (85 / 20 = 4.25 round up = 5%) + 1% (secondary effect) - 1% (STAB) = 5% 
Accuracy: 90% (roll ≤ 90 for hit): rolled 11, hit
Damage (Dramabase): 8.5% + (8.5 / 4 = 2.125%) +2% (+2 Attack) = 12.625% x 1.5 = 18.94% round down = 18%
Flinch: 30% (roll ≤ 30 for flinch): rolled n/a, no flinch, Pierre is moving after Dramabase
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 51, no CH
Pierre's post-action status: _Moderately Paralyzed. 17% failure rate. Speed: 40 * (1/3) = 13.3. +2 Attack, +2 Special Attack._
Pierre's Energy: 84% - 5% = 79%
Dramabase's Health: 49% - 18% = 31%

*Action Two*

[*]Speed order: Meme-ikyu (96) > Dramabase (36) > Tybalt (23.3) > Pierre (13.3).

Action Two Attempts
Meme-ikyu uses Thunder at Pierre. 
Dramabase uses Earthquake. 
Tybalt uses Acrobatics at Dramabase (first did not work). 
Pierre uses Icicle Crash at Dramabase.

Meme-ikyu's pre-action status: _Disguise busted._
Meme-ikyu uses Thunder on Pierre.
Energy (Meme-ikyu): (110 + 20 / 20 = 6.5% round up = 7%) +1% (secondary effect) = 8%
Accuracy: 70% (roll ≤ 70 for hit): rolled 89, miss
Damage (Pierre): n/a
Paralysis: 30% (roll ≤ 30 for paralysis): rolled n/a, no additional paralysis
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled n/a, no CH
Meme-ikyu's post-action status: _Disguise busted._
Meme-ikyu's Energy: 55% - 8% = 47%
Pierre's Health: n/a

Dramabase's pre-action status: _Tormented (can't use the same move in a row), 1 actions remaining. Taunted (can't use non-damaging moves), 1 actions remaining. Toxic poisoned (3% this round, 4% next round)._
Dramabase just used Earthquake and has no other commands. Dramabase uses Struggle. 
Energy (Dramabase): 3%
Damage (Pierre): n/a
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled n/a, no CH
Damage (Tybalt): 5%
Damage (Dramabase): 5 * (1/4) = 1.25% round up = 2%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 85, no CH
Damage (Meme-ikyu): n/a
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled n/a, no CH
Toxic Damage (Dramabase): 1% (3% this round, 4% next round)
Dramabase's post-action status: _Toxic poisoned (3% this round, 4% next round)._
Dramabase's Energy: 67% - 3% = 64%
Dramabase's Health: 31% - 1% - 2% = 28%
Pierre's Health: n/a
Tybalt's Health: 64% - 5% = 59%
Meme-ikyu's Health: n/a

Tybalt's pre-action status: _Moderately Paralyzed. 15% failure rate. Speed: 70 * (1/3) = 23.3._
Paralysis check: 15% (roll ≤ 15 for failure): rolled 44, success (13% failure rate next time).  
Tybalt uses Acrobatics on Dramabase.
Energy (Tybalt): ((55 * 2 = 110) + 20 / 20 = 6.5 round up = 7%) 
Damage (Dramabase): 11% - 2% (Paralysis, not able to execute quite as well) = 9%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 88, no CH
Tybalt's post-action status: _Moderately Paralyzed. 13% failure rate. Speed: 70 * (1/3) = 23.3._
Tybalt's Energy: 80% - 7% = 73% 
Dramabase's Health: 28% - 9% = 19%

Pierre's pre-action status: _Moderately Paralyzed. 17% failure rate. Speed: 40 * (1/3) = 13.3. +2 Attack, +2 Special Attack._
Paralysis check: 17% (roll ≤ 17 for failure): rolled 73, success (15% failure rate next time).
Pierre uses Icicle Crash on Dramabase.
Energy (Pierre): (85 / 20 = 4.25 round up = 5%) + 1% (secondary effect) - 1% (STAB) = 5% 
Accuracy: 90% (roll ≤ 90 for hit): rolled 96, missed
Damage (Dramabase): n/a
Flinch: 30% (roll ≤ 30 for flinch): rolled n/a, no flinch, Pierre is moving after Dramabase
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled n/a, no CH
Pierre's post-action status:  _Moderately Paralyzed. 15% failure rate. Speed: 40 * (1/3) = 13.3. +2 Attack, +2 Special Attack._
Pierre's Energy: 79% - 5% = 74% 
Dramabase's Health: n/a

*Action Three*

[*]Speed order: Meme-ikyu (96) > Dramabase (36) > Tybalt (23.3) > Pierre (13.3).

Action Three Attempts
Tybalt uses Fake Out at Dramabase. (+3 priority)
Meme-ikyu uses Thunder at Pierre.
Dramabase uses Earthquake.
Pierre uses Swords Dance. (I interpreted "spaz out" as being fully paralyzed - since Pierre wasn't fully paralyzed for either Icicle Crash (one just missed), I went with Swords Dance.)

Tybalt's pre-action status: _Moderately Paralyzed. 13% failure rate. Speed: 70 * (1/3) = 23.3._
Paralysis check: 13% (roll ≤ 13 for failure): rolled 18, success (11% failure rate next time, mildly paralyzed next time).  
Tybalt uses Fake Out on Dramabase. (+3 Priority)
Energy (Tybalt): (40 / 20 = 2%) + 1% (secondary effect) = 3%
Damage (Dramabase): 4%
Flinch: Automatic
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled , no CH
Tybalt's post-action status: _Mildly Paralyzed. 11% failure rate. Speed: 70 * (1/2) = 35._
Tybalt's Energy: 73% - 3% = 70%
Dramabase's Health: 19% - 4% = 15%

Meme-ikyu's pre-action status: _Disguise busted._
Meme-ikyu uses Thunder on Pierre.
Energy (Meme-ikyu): (110 + 20 / 20 = 6.5% round up = 7%) +1% (secondary effect) = 8%
Accuracy: 70% (roll ≤ 70 for hit): rolled 5, hit
Damage (Pierre): 11%
Paralysis: 30% (roll ≤ 30 for paralysis): rolled 55, no additional paralysis
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 54, no CH
Meme-ikyu's post-action status: _Disguise busted._
Meme-ikyu's Energy: 47% - 8% = 39%
Pierre's Health: 24% - 11% = 13%

Dramabase's pre-action status: _Toxic poisoned (3% this round, 4% next round)._
Dramabase flinched from Tybalt's Fake Out. 
Energy (Dramabase): n/a
Damage (Pierre): n/a
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled n/a, no CH
Damage (Tybalt): n/a
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled n/a, no CH
Damage (Meme-ikyu): n/a
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled n/a, no CH
Toxic Damage (Dramabase): 1% (3% this round, 4% next round)
Dramabase's post-action status: _Toxic poisoned (3% this round, 4% next round)._
Dramabase's Energy: n/a
Dramabase's Health: 15% - 1% = 14%
Pierre's Health: n/a
Tybalt's Health: n/a
Meme-ikyu's Health: n/a

Pierre's pre-action status: _Moderately Paralyzed. 15% failure rate. Speed: 40 * (1/3) = 13.3. +2 Attack, +2 Special Attack._
Paralysis check: 15% (roll ≤ 15 for failure): rolled 58, success (13% failure rate next time).
Pierre uses Swords Dance.
Energy (Pierre): 2%
Effect: +1 Attack (took off a point for paralysis)
Pierre's post-action status: _Moderately Paralyzed. 13% failure rate. Speed: 40 * (1/3) = 13.3. +3 Attack, +2 Special Attack._
Pierre's Energy: 74% - 2% = 72%



*Notes*:


Speed orders are before each action in the details. Speed order for start of next round is Speed order: Meme-ikyu (96) > Dramabase (36) > Tybalt (35) > Pierre (13.3).
Reference for not diluting Earthquake's damage
Tybalt was fully paralyzed on action 1.
Pierre dropped to moderate paralysis after action 1, and his speed is now 13.3.
Meme-ikyu's Thunder on action 2 missed.
Dramabase couldn't use Earthquake for a second time on action 2 due to Torment, and couldn't do nothing due to Taunt, so used Struggle at Tybalt.
I took 2% damage off of Tybalt's Acrobatics in action 2 due to it being a very physical move and he's still paralyzed. 
Pierre's Icicle Crash in action 2 missed.
Tybalt dropped to mild paralysis after action 3, and his speed is now 35.
Dramabase flinched in action 3.
Pierre only got +1 Attack from Swords Dance in action 3 because, like Tybalt, he's paralyzed and it's a move that requires a lot of physical movement.
Please let me know if you see any mistakes/misinterpretations!
I wish I got paid in real life to do these :D
*RedneckPhoenix and Stryke* command first.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Use Pain Split on Dramabase, then use Thunder on Pierre ×2. Switch your target to Tybalt if Pierre is knocked out.

*Pain Split (Dramabase) ~ Thunder (Pierre) / Thunder (Tybalt ~ Thunder (Pierre) / Thunder (Tybalt) *


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*DQ warning for Stryke.* Since this is from a while ago, *one week for commands.*


----------



## Stryke

Alright, hit Tybalt with a good old *Stomping Tantrum* since our previous move failed. If for some reason it fails to hit due to Protect, Double Team, or something like that, keep using it until it hits. Otherwise, hit Tybalt with a *Facade*, followed by a good old *Hyper Beam*.

*Stomping Tantrum @ Tybalt~Facade @ Tybalt/Stomping Tantrum @ Tybalt~Hyper Beam @ Tybalt/Stomping Tantrum @ Tybalt *


----------



## Keldeo

Hmm, that Pain Split'll cost Meme-ikyu a fair bit of energy - hopefully enough that he'll fatigue himself into fainting this round. So try to *Rest* until it works, then *chill out* for as long as you can.

*Rest ~ Chill / Rest ~ Chill / Rest*

(Also can I just say I love the changing flavor for the Lucky Egg in the arena status.)


----------



## Cynder

Same commands as Keldeo - *Rest*, then *Chill* once you have succeeded. Hopefully the paralysis won't get to you.

*Rest ~ Rest / Chill ~ Rest / Chill*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Keldeo said:


> (Also can I just say I love the changing flavor for the Lucky Egg in the arena status.)


I'm so glad you're enjoying that <3 

Okay, so the question has come up about what will happen if/when a Pokemon faints, and how I'm going to handle that is to end the round immediately after the action where that Pokemon faints (so slower pokemon will not take their action). Then the next round will proceed as normal, and the match will be over when both Pokemon from one team have fainted. 

While this isn't 100% sensible for this battle (since no one will be sending out another Pokemon), it's consistent with other battles, so I guess that's how I'm going to do it! If this changes anyone's commands because you were depending on the round continuing if a Pokemon faints, let me know asap, otherwise I'll get started on these calcs!


----------



## Negrek

FWIW that's a special rule I put in place for the Battle Royal battles; normally it works the same as in the games, where all pokémon make their move, and those aimed at the fainted pokémon simply miss/fail.

But you are still free to stop everything immediately when the mon faints if you prefer.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Negrek said:


> FWIW that's a special rule I put in place for the Battle Royal battles; normally it works the same as in the games, where all pokémon make their move, and those aimed at the fainted pokémon simply miss/fail.
> 
> But you are still free to stop everything immediately when the mon faints if you prefer.


Ack! Okay. For the sake of consistency and conserving brainpower, I think I'll keep it the "battle stops immediately" way, and then probably I will change it for future 1&1 vs 1&1 battles!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Four*

*Cynder* (O)





*Pierre* the male Sandshrew (Alola Form)
*Speed*: Base 40 -> Moderately Paralyzed -> 13.3
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
(Lowers incoming moves' accuracy by a flat 10% during hail.)
*Item*: Weakness Policy
(Raises Attack and Special Attack when hit by a super-effective move by one stage for each level of weakness. One use per battle.)
*Health*: 13%
*Energy*: 72%
*Status*: Shivering, but proud. _Moderately Paralyzed. 13% failure rate. Speed: 40 * (1/3) = 13.3. +3 Attack, +2 Special Attack._
*Commands*:  Rest ~ Rest / Chill ~ Rest / Chill

*Keldeo* (O)





*Tybalt* the male Litten
*Speed*: Base 70 -> Mildly Paralyzed -> 35
*Ability*: Blaze
(Multiplies Fire moves' base power by 1.3 at 33% health or less.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 59%
*Energy*: 70%
*Status*: Determined. _Mildly Paralyzed. 11% failure rate. Speed: 70 * (1/2) = 35._
*Commands*:   Rest ~ Chill / Rest ~ Chill / Rest

*RedneckPhoenix* (O)





*Meme-ikyu* the male Mimikyu
*Speed*: Base 96
*Ability*: Disguise
(Mimikyu has a Disguise with 10% health when it first enters battle.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 90%
*Energy*: 39%
*Status*: Feeling pretty good. _Disguise busted._
*Commands*: Pain Split (Dramabase) ~ Thunder (Pierre) / Thunder (Tybalt ~ Thunder (Pierre) / Thunder (Tybalt)

*Stryke* (O)





*Dramabase* the male Drampa
*Speed*: Base 36
*Ability*: Cloud Nine
(Negates all effects of weather, but does not prevent the weather itself.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 14% 
*Energy*: 64%
*Status*: A little confused about all the insults and fake moves and whatnot. _Toxic poisoned (4% this round, 5% next round)._
*Commands*: Stomping Tantrum @ Tybalt~Facade @ Tybalt/Stomping Tantrum @ Tybalt~Hyper Beam @ Tybalt/Stomping Tantrum @ Tybalt

-----

Noticing his partner's shaky legs and low groans of pain, Meme-ikyu faced away from their opponents for a moment and focused his energy on Dramabase. Closing his eyes, Meme-ikyu reached out, both with a tiny paw and a tendril of ghostly power. Upon contact, both Pokemon shivered; Dramabase could feel the bright warmth of Meme-ikyu's steady force and was hopeful for relief, and Meme-ikyu shuddered as he realized _just how damaged_ Dramabase was. The little ghost Pokemon didn't hesitate, though, and shared as much of his life force with his friend as he could. Some would say it was too much, for when Meme-ikyu broke away, he staggered into an exhausted slump. On the other hand, Dramabase, refreshed and confident, stamped his feet and _ROARED!_ All of the frustration of his previous flinch, mixed with his new-found vigor, gave his feet a surge of power as he collided with Tybalt, kicking the poor fire kitten into the pavement. 

Tybalt growled as best he could, but in all honesty, he wanted sleep more than he wanted to battle. Watching Meme-ikyu wobble and seeing Pierre, weak but determined, beside him, Tybalt curled up on the warm pavement (as un-broken of a piece as he could find) and tried to shut his eyes for sleep. He shifted around to get comfortable - his legs still spasmed and ached - and flipped over a few times, but the painful tingle of paralysis kept him up and he reluctantly opened his eyes. Meanwhile, Pierre had no troubles sitting down and closing _his_ eyes! With a jealous flick of his tail, Tybalt hissed at him. 

Meme-ikyu's vision wavered as he tried to stand. This was a perfect opportunity to strike! Dramabase was looking at him and the dragon Pokemon appeared to be saying something to him; there was a distant roar from somewhere that seemed to be his name, and there were dark clouds gathering at the corners of his vision (a thunderstorm! A Thunder would be perfect!)... Meme-ikyu tried to give a battle cry along with his Thunder, but unbiddenly his knees gave out from under him, and he collapsed to the ground with an exhausted sigh. 

Dramabase's low keening of grief could be heard as Meme-ikyu was recalled. Tybalt switched the tip of his tail back and forth, eyes on Dramabase, and Pierre slumbered. 

-----

*Cynder* (O)





*Pierre* the male Sandshrew (Alola Form)
*Speed*: Base 40
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
(Lowers incoming moves' accuracy by a flat 10% during hail.)
*Item*: Weakness Policy
(Raises Attack and Special Attack when hit by a super-effective move by one stage for each level of weakness. One use per battle.)
*Health*: 42%
*Energy*: 6%
*Status*: "Might as well get a nap while I can." _Asleep (2 more actions). No longer Paralyzed. Speed = 40. +3 Attack, +2 Special Attack._
*Used*: Rest ~ nothing

*Keldeo* (O)





*Tybalt* the male Litten
*Speed*: Base 70 -> Mildly Paralyzed -> 35
*Ability*: Blaze
(Multiplies Fire moves' base power by 1.3 at 33% health or less.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 37%
*Energy*: 70%
*Status*: Annoyed that he can't sleep. _Mildly Paralyzed. 11% failure rate. Speed = 70 * (1/2) = 35. _
*Used*: (fully paralyzed) ~ nothing

*RedneckPhoenix* (X)





*Meme-ikyu* the male Mimikyu
*Speed*: Base 96
*Ability*: Disguise
(Mimikyu has a Disguise with 10% health when it first enters battle.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 52%
*Energy*: 0% 
*Status*: _Knocked out!_
*Used*: Pain Split ~ Thunder (failed)

*Stryke* (O)





*Dramabase* the male Drampa
*Speed*: Base 36
*Ability*: Cloud Nine
(Negates all effects of weather, but does not prevent the weather itself.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 51% 
*Energy*: 55%
*Status*: Nervous to stand alone. Toxic poisoned (4% this round, 5% next round).
*Used*: Stomping Tantrum ~ nothing
​*Arena Status*

A Cutiefly has landed right next to the Lucky Egg. They are exchanging pleasantries and comments about the battle. 
The streets are cluttered with boulders. The pavement is completely torn up by Earthquakes. There are some slippery spots where Pierre's ice attacks are melting under the sun. 



Spoiler: detailed calculations



*Action One*

[*]Speed order: Meme-ikyu (96) > Dramabase (36) > Tybalt (35) > Pierre (13.3).

Action One Attempts
Meme-ikyu uses Pain Split on Dramabase. 
Dramabase uses Stomping Tantrum on Tybalt. 
Tybalt uses Rest. 
Pierre uses Rest. 

Meme-ikyu's pre-action status: _Awake. Disguise busted._
Meme-ikyu uses Pain Split on Dramabase.
Energy (Meme-ikyu): 38% (38% health regained)
Health (Dramabase): (90 - 14)/2 = 38%
Health (Meme-ikyu): (90 - 14)/2 = 38%
Meme-ikyu's post-action status: _Disguise busted._
Meme-ikyu's Energy: 39% - 38% = 1%
Dramabase's Health: 14% + 38% = 52% 
Meme-ikyu's Health: 90% - 38% = 52%

Dramabase's pre-action status: _Toxic poisoned (4% this round, 5% next round)._
Dramabase uses Stomping Tantrum.
Energy (Dramabase): (150+20/20) = 8.5% round up = 9%
Damage (Tybalt): 15% x 1.5 (Ground to Fire) = 22.5% round down = 22%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 25, no CH
Toxic Damage (Dramabase): 1% (4% this round, 5% next round)
Dramabase's post-action status: _Toxic poisoned (4% this round, 5% next round). _
Dramabase's Energy: 64% - 9% = 55%
Dramabase's Health: 52% - 1% = 51%
Tybalt's Health: 59% - 22% = 37%

Tybalt's pre-action status: _Mildly Paralyzed. 11% failure rate. Speed: 70 * (1/2) = 35._
Paralysis check: 11% (roll ≤ 11 for failure): rolled 6, fully paralyzed (11% failure rate next time).  
Tybalt does nothing.
Energy (Tybalt): n/a
Tybalt's post-action status: _Mildly Paralyzed. 11% failure rate. Speed = 70 * (1/2) = 35. _
Tybalt's Energy: 70%
Tybalt's Health: 37%

Pierre's pre-action status: _Moderately Paralyzed. 13% failure rate. Speed: 40 * (1/3) = 13.3. +3 Attack, +2 Special Attack._
Paralysis check: 13% (roll ≤ 13 for failure): rolled 96, success (11% failure rate next time, mildly paralyzed next time).
Pierre uses Rest.
Energy (Pierre): (100-13) * (3/4) = 65.25% round up = 66%
Health (Pierre): (100-13/3) = 29% (87% total)
Pierre's post-action status: _Asleep (2 more actions). No longer Paralyzed. Speed = 40. +3 Attack, +2 Special Attack._
Pierre's Energy: 72% - 66% = 6%
Pierre's Health: 13% + 29% = 42% 

*Action Two*

[*]Speed order: Meme-ikyu (96) > Pierre (40) > Dramabase (36)  > Tybalt (35).

Action Two Attempts
Meme-ikyu uses Thunder at Pierre. 

Meme-ikyu's pre-action status: _Disguise busted._
Meme-ikyu uses Thunder on Pierre.
Energy (Meme-ikyu): (110 + 20 / 20 = 6.5% round up = 7%) +1% (secondary effect) = 8%
Meme-ikyu's post-action status: _Knocked out!_
Meme-ikyu's Energy: 1% - 8% = 0%



*Notes*:


Technically Pain Split's database stuff says its costs energy based on health healed - in this case, Meme-ikyu didn't heal himself, but it cost the amount of energy that Dramabase was healed, because otherwise that would be a crazy loophole for that move. 
Per this post, I gave Stomping Tantrum the boost on action 1 because Dramabase flinched on the last action - to me, that counts as a failed attack. (I wouldn't have counted something like attraction or sleep because the Pokemon wouldn't have been aware that they missed an attack, but they would be aware of a flinch and that they failed to move.)
Tybalt was fully paralyzed on action 1. (again, poor guy)
Pierre successfully moved on action 1, and Rest cured his paralysis, so his speed is back up to base speed.
Meme-ikyu's attempt to use Thunder knocked him out on action 2 due to energy.
As previously discussed, when Meme-ikyu fainted, the round ended and no one else took their action. I'm not counting that action for anyone else, since they didn't get a chance to move. Pierre will finished resting/healing in the next round. 
I removed the "Round Total" section of my post because it was basically just a crutch for me while I was getting used to reffing, and I don't feel I need it anymore. All the calculations are still there - that was just an extra summary section. 
Please let me know if you see any mistakes/misinterpretations!
*Keldeo and Cynder* command first.


----------



## Keldeo

Okay, Tybalt! For the first action, try to *Rest* again. If you can't do that for some reason besides paralysis, take some *Revenge* on Dramabase.

On the second action: if you successfully used Rest on the previous action, *Chill* out. If you didn't successfully use Rest on the previous action, and there's nothing that would prevent you from using Rest besides your paralysis, try *Resting* again. If you're awake and you don't think you can successfully use Rest, use *Revenge*.

On the third action: if you're asleep, use *Chill*. If you're awake, you haven't already used *Rest*, and you think you can use it, try to do that. If you're awake and you don't think you can Rest, or if you're awake and you've already used Rest, target Dramabase with a *Leech Life* for energy.

*Rest / Revenge ~ Chill / Rest / Revenge ~ Chill / Rest / Leech Life (energy)*


----------



## Cynder

One down, one to go, Pierre. Just continue resting until you wake up, then hit Drambase with an Icicle Crash or, if he's Resting, Leech Life.

*Chill ~ Chill / Icicle Crash / Leech Life (Energy) ~ Chill / Icicle Crash / Leech Life (Energy)*


----------



## Stryke

I may be down, but I'm not out just yet! Let's sing these guys a nice song for the rest of the turn, eh?

*Uproar for all three actions*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Five*

*Cynder* (O)





*Pierre* the male Sandshrew (Alola Form)
*Speed*: Base 40
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
(Lowers incoming moves' accuracy by a flat 10% during hail.)
*Item*: Weakness Policy
(Raises Attack and Special Attack when hit by a super-effective move by one stage for each level of weakness. One use per battle.)
*Health*: 42%
*Energy*: 6%
*Status*: "Might as well get a nap while I can." _Asleep (2 more actions). No longer Paralyzed. Speed = 40. +3 Attack, +2 Special Attack._
*Commands*:  Chill ~ Chill / Icicle Crash / Leech Life (Energy) ~ Chill / Icicle Crash / Leech Life (Energy)

*Keldeo* (O)





*Tybalt* the male Litten
*Speed*: Base 70 -> Mildly Paralyzed -> 35
*Ability*: Blaze
(Multiplies Fire moves' base power by 1.3 at 33% health or less.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 37%
*Energy*: 70%
*Status*: Annoyed that he can't sleep. _Mildly Paralyzed. 11% failure rate. Speed = 70 * (1/2) = 35. _
*Commands*:  Rest / Revenge ~ Chill / Rest / Revenge ~ Chill / Rest / Leech Life (energy)

*Stryke* (O)





*Dramabase* the male Drampa
*Speed*: Base 36
*Ability*: Cloud Nine
(Negates all effects of weather, but does not prevent the weather itself.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 51% 
*Energy*: 55%
*Status*: Nervous to stand alone. Toxic poisoned (5% this round, 6% next round).
*Commands*:  Uproar for all three actions

-----

The sunlight glinted off of Pierre's scales as he slept, thoughts drifting idly but without any sound coming from his mouth. Tybalt smacked a paw against the pavement, yearning to stretch his own limbs in sleep. Just as he spotted a comfy-looking spot, Dramabase opened up his jaws and loosed a wild caterwaul of sound - singing and screaming and laughing and, yes, even a little bit of rapping. (He wasn't half-bad, either.) The sound ricocheted off of buildings and pavement and smote sleeping Pierre straight between the eyes; he woke with a startled cry and, too late, pressed his hands to his ears in a desperate attempt to ease the onslaught. With a great snarl of agitation, Tybalt flung himself at Dramabase and raked claws across the dragon's tough hide. Without any fresh wounds for Tybalt, though, his claws didn't sink very deep. 

Pierre's next move, however, ground ice into the open wounds on poor Dramabase's back. Brilliant icicles arced through the air and shattered with a great cacophony of ice shards and noise, leading straight into Dramabase's next crazed sing/scream/rap. This time Tybalt was the one to be smacked away by the sound, and the little cat desperately shook his head, trying to clear the wild ringing in his ears. The fire kitten's claws flashed again and even the ref gasped at the violence of the attack. Dramabase broke away, shuddering and laughing and sobbing. 

Pierre, a little ornery at being woken up early, followed with another flurry of ice shards at the dragon, who again screamed at the unnecessary onslaught. Tybalt darted in again with teeth bared wide, pricking just the very surface of the Drampa's skin, and sucking the energy straight out of the dragon. The Litten pranced away with dark eyes, and Dramabase's knees hardly held him above the pavement. 

The field was deathly silent; onlookers held their breath and birds had ceased chirping. The sun baked down onto everyone's backs. 

-----

*Cynder* (O)





*Pierre* the male Sandshrew (Alola Form)
*Speed*: Base 40
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
(Lowers incoming moves' accuracy by a flat 10% during hail.)
*Item*: Weakness Policy
(Raises Attack and Special Attack when hit by a super-effective move by one stage for each level of weakness. One use per battle.)
*Health*: 47%
*Energy*: 6%
*Status*: Sweating in the harsh sunlight. _+3 Attack, +2 Special Attack._
*Used*: Chill ~ Icicle Crash ~ Icicle Crash

*Keldeo* (O)





*Tybalt* the male Litten
*Speed*: Base 70 -> Lightly Paralyzed -> 46.67
*Ability*: Blaze
(Multiplies Fire moves' base power by 1.3 at 33% health or less.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 15%
*Energy*: 60%
*Status*: Fires of Vengeance burn in his eyes. _Lightly Paralyzed. 5% failure rate. Speed = 70 * (2/3) = 46.67._
*Used*: Revenge ~ Revenge ~ Leech Life (energy)

*Stryke* (O)





*Dramabase* the male Drampa
*Speed*: Base 36
*Ability*: Cloud Nine
(Negates all effects of weather, but does not prevent the weather itself.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 11% (capped)
*Energy*: 39%
*Status*: Laughing! Or sobbing? Or rapping? He's not sure. [/i]Toxic poisoned (5% this round, 6% next round).[/i]
*Used*: Uproar ~ Uproar ~ Uproar
​*Arena Status*

The Cutiefly cowers next to the Lucky Egg. Both are covering their ears. (Yes, the Lucky Egg is covering its ears, too. With its hands, of course, what else would it use?! Wait...) 
The streets are cluttered with boulders. The pavement is completely torn up by Earthquakes. There are some slippery spots where Pierre's ice attacks are melting under the sun. 



Spoiler: detailed calculations



*Action One*

[*]Speed order: Pierre (40) > Dramabase (36)  > Tybalt (35).

Action One Attempts
Pierre Chills.
Dramabase uses Uproar. 
Tybalt uses Revenge on Dramabase. 

Pierre's pre-action status: _Asleep (2 more actions). +3 Attack, +2 Special Attack. _
Pierre Chills.
Energy (Pierre): 10%
Health (Pierre): (100-13/3) = 29% (87% total)
Pierre's post-action status: _Asleep (1 more action). +3 Attack, +2 Special Attack._
Pierre's Energy: 6% + 10% = 16%
Pierre's Health: 29% + 29% = 58% 

Dramabase's pre-action status: _Toxic poisoned (5% this round, 6% next round_
Dramabase uses Uproar.
Energy (Dramabase): (90/20) = 4.5% - 1% (STAB) = 3.5% round up = 4%
Accuracy: (roll ≤ 50 for Pierre, otherwise for Tybalt): rolled 15, hit Pierre
Health (Pierre): 9% + (9/4) = 2.25% (STAB) = 11.25% round down = 11%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 58, no CH
Pierre's post-action status: _Awake. +3 Attack, +2 Special Attack. _
Field status: No one can fall asleep for the rest of this action. 
Toxic Damage (Dramabase): 2% (5% this round)
Dramabase's post-action status: _Toxic poisoned (5% this round, 6% next round). _
Dramabase's Energy: 55% - 4% = 51%
Dramabase's Health: 51% - 2% = 49%
Pierre's Health: 58% - 11% = 47%

Tybalt's pre-action status: _Mildly Paralyzed. 11% failure rate. Speed = 70 * (1/2) = 35. _
Paralysis check: 11% (roll ≤ 11 for failure): rolled 59, success (9% failure rate next time).  
Tybalt uses Revenge on Dramabase.
Energy (Tybalt): (60/20) = 3%
Health (Dramabase): 6% * 1.5 (fighting to normal) = 9%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 85, no CH
Tybalt's post-action status: _Mildly Paralyzed. 9% failure rate. Speed = 70 * (1/2) = 35. _
Tybalt's Energy: 70% - 3% = 67%
Dramabase's Health: 49% - 9% = 40% (total this round so far, 11% damage)


*Action Two*

[*]Speed order: Pierre (40) > Dramabase (36)  > Tybalt (35).

Action Two Attempts
Pierre uses Icicle Crash on Dramabase.
Dramabase uses Uproar. 
Tybalt uses Revenge on Dramabase.

Pierre's pre-action status: _+3 Attack, +2 Special Attack. _
Pierre uses Icicle Crash on Dramabase.
Energy (Pierre): (85/20) = 4.25% + 1% (effect) - 1% (STAB) = 4.25% round up = 5%
Accuracy: 90% (roll ≤ 90 for hit): rolled 10, hit
Damage (Dramabase): 8.5% + (8.5 / 4 = 2.125%) +3% (+3 Attack) = 13.625% x 1.5 = 20.4375% round down = 20%
Flinch: 30% (roll ≤ 30 for flinch): rolled 70, no flinch
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 9, no CH
Pierre's post-action status: _+3 Attack, +2 Special Attack._
Pierre's Energy: 16% - 5% = 11%
Dramabase's Health: 40% - 20% = 20% (total so far, 31% damage)

Dramabase's pre-action status: _Toxic poisoned (5% this round, 6% next round_
Dramabase uses Uproar.
Energy (Dramabase): (90/20) = 4.5% - 1% (STAB) = 3.5% round up = 4%
Accuracy: (roll ≤ 50 for Pierre, otherwise for Tybalt): rolled 68, hit Tybalt
Health (Tybalt): 9% + (9/4) = 2.25% (STAB) = 11.25% round down = 11%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 75, no CH
Field status: No one can fall asleep for the rest of this action. 
Toxic Damage (Dramabase): 1% (5% this round)
Dramabase's post-action status: _Toxic poisoned (5% this round, 6% next round). _
Dramabase's Energy: 51% - 4% = 47%
Dramabase's Health: 20% - 2% = 18% (total so far, 33% damage)
Tybalt's Health: 37% - 11% = 26%

Tybalt's pre-action status: _Mildly Paralyzed. 9% failure rate. Speed = 70 * (1/2) = 35. _
Paralysis check: 9% (roll ≤ 9 for failure): rolled 35, success (7% failure rate next time).  
Tybalt uses Revenge on Dramabase.
Energy (Tybalt): ((120+20)/20) = 7%
Health (Dramabase): 12% * 1.5 (fighting to normal) = 18%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 43, no CH
Tybalt's post-action status: _Mildly Paralyzed. 7% failure rate. Speed = 70 * (1/2) = 35. _
Tybalt's Energy: 67% - 7% = 60%
Dramabase's Health: 18% - 7% = 11% (capped) (total so far, 40% damage)

*Action Three*

[*]Speed order: Pierre (40) > Dramabase (36)  > Tybalt (35).

Action Three Attempts
Pierre uses Icicle Crash on Dramabase.
Dramabase uses Uproar.
Tybalt uses Leech Life (energy) on Dramabase.

Pierre's pre-action status: _+3 Attack, +2 Special Attack. _
Pierre uses Icicle Crash on Dramabase.
Energy (Pierre): (85/20) = 4.25% + 1% (effect) - 1% (STAB) = 4.25% round up = 5%
Accuracy: 90% (roll ≤ 90 for hit): rolled 15, hit
Damage (Dramabase): 8.5% + (8.5 / 4 = 2.125%) +3% (+3 Attack) = 13.625% x 1.5 = 20.4375% round down = 20%
Flinch: 30% (roll ≤ 30 for flinch): rolled 34, no flinch
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 82, no CH
Pierre's post-action status: _+3 Attack, +2 Special Attack._
Pierre's Energy: 11% - 5% = 6%
Dramabase's Health: 11% - 0% = 11% (capped)

Dramabase's pre-action status: _Toxic poisoned (5% this round, 6% next round_
Dramabase uses Uproar.
Energy (Dramabase): (90/20) = 4.5% - 1% (STAB) = 3.5% round up = 4%
Accuracy: (roll ≤ 50 for Pierre, otherwise for Tybalt): rolled 92, hit Tybalt
Health (Tybalt): 9% + (9/4) = 2.25% (STAB) = 11.25% round down = 11%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 98, no CH
Field status: No one can fall asleep for the rest of this action. 
Toxic Damage (Dramabase): 2% (5% this round)
Dramabase's post-action status: _Toxic poisoned (5% this round, 6% next round). _
Dramabase's Energy: 47% - 4% = 43%
Dramabase's Health: 11% - 0% = 11% (capped)
Tybalt's Health: 26% - 11% = 15%

Tybalt's pre-action status: _Mildly Paralyzed. 7% failure rate. Speed = 70 * (1/2) = 35. _
Paralysis check: 7% (roll ≤ 7 for failure): rolled 96, success (5% failure rate next time).  
Tybalt uses Leech Life (energy) on Dramabase.
Energy (Tybalt): 80/20 = 4% - 4% (restored energy)
Energy (Dramabase): 8%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 84, no CH
Tybalt's post-action status: _Lightly Paralyzed. 5% failure rate. Speed = 70 * (2/3) = 46.67._
Tybalt's Energy: 60% 
Dramabase's Energy: 43% - 4% = 39%

[*]Speed order: Tybalt (46.67) > Pierre (40) > Dramabase (36).



*Notes*:


Pierre woke early from Rest due to Uproar, and missed out on his last action of healing from Rest.  
Dramabase hit the damage cap on action two.
Tybalt dropped to light paralysis on action three, bringing his speed up to 46.67, which means he'll move first next round.
Please let me know if you see any mistakes/misinterpretations!
*Stryke* commands first.


----------



## Stryke

Screw it

*Earthquake~Earthquake~Earthquake*


----------



## Cynder

Chill on action one, then Ice Punch. If Dramabase is somehow still up on the last action, Ice Punch once again, if not, let's get out of this sun and go buy some snowcones or malasadas or something.

*Chill ~ Ice Punch ~ Ice Punch*


----------



## Keldeo

Outrage if you can, and if you can't then let Pierre finish him off. Then let's go buy something and apologize for all the property destruction, haha.

*Outrage x3*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Six*

*Cynder* (O)





*Pierre* the male Sandshrew (Alola Form)
*Speed*: Base 40
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
(Lowers incoming moves' accuracy by a flat 10% during hail.)
*Item*: Weakness Policy
(Raises Attack and Special Attack when hit by a super-effective move by one stage for each level of weakness. One use per battle.)
*Health*: 47%
*Energy*: 6%
*Status*: Sweating in the harsh sunlight. _+3 Attack, +2 Special Attack._
*Commands*: Chill ~ Ice Punch ~ Ice Punch

*Keldeo* (O)





*Tybalt* the male Litten
*Speed*: Base 70 -> Lightly Paralyzed -> 46.67
*Ability*: Blaze
(Multiplies Fire moves' base power by 1.3 at 33% health or less.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 15%
*Energy*: 60%
*Status*: Fires of Vengeance burn in his eyes. _Lightly Paralyzed. 5% failure rate. Speed = 70 * (2/3) = 46.67._
*Commands*: Outrage x3

*Stryke* (O)





*Dramabase* the male Drampa
*Speed*: Base 36
*Ability*: Cloud Nine
(Negates all effects of weather, but does not prevent the weather itself.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 11%
*Energy*: 39%
*Status*: Laughing! Or sobbing? Or rapping? He's not sure. _Toxic poisoned (5% this round, 6% next round)._
*Commands*: Earthquake~Earthquake~Earthquake

-----

Tybalt had had just plain ENOUGH. With an unworldly, draconic scream of rage, he exploded into a violent ball of orange flame. Pierre, grumbling about how stiff his knees were from standing still for so long, leaped back as the fire from his teammate's charge melted away some of his icy armor. Poor Dramabase raised his head from where it drooped on the ground, and could only lay there and watch as the kitten slammed into him. _Hey!_ he thought. _It's _me_ that's supposed to use the dragon attack..._ 

As Tybalt's rage careened him straight through to the other side of the street, practically landing him in the water, Dramabase finally collapsed onto the broken streets, and Pierre dropped onto the pavement as well, hardly caring that he was melting in the sun. It felt good to rest. 

-----

*Cynder* (O)





*Pierre* the male Sandshrew (Alola Form)
*Speed*: Base 40
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
(Lowers incoming moves' accuracy by a flat 10% during hail.)
*Item*: Weakness Policy
(Raises Attack and Special Attack when hit by a super-effective move by one stage for each level of weakness. One use per battle.)
*Health*: 47%
*Energy*: 6%
*Status*: Is it raining or is he melting? Doesn't really matter anymore, he's content.
*Used*: Nothing

*Keldeo* (O)





*Tybalt* the male Litten
*Speed*: Base 70 -> Lightly Paralyzed -> 46.67
*Ability*: Blaze
(Multiplies Fire moves' base power by 1.3 at 33% health or less.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 15%
*Energy*: 53%
*Status*: Don't crash into the water don't crash into the water don't crash into the - well, at least now all of his fire has been extinguished. 
*Used*: Outrage

*Stryke* (O)





*Dramabase* the male Drampa
*Speed*: Base 36
*Ability*: Cloud Nine
(Negates all effects of weather, but does not prevent the weather itself.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 39%
*Status*: Has never found pavement so comfortable.
*Used*: Nothing
​*Arena Status*

The Lucky Egg hatched! It's Cutiefly's soul mate! They're flying off into the sunset together. Awwwww.
The streets are cluttered with boulders. The pavement is completely torn up by Earthquakes. There are some slippery spots where Pierre's ice attacks are melting under the sun.
Spectators are applauding mildly and drifting away. Angry-looking shopkeepers and law enforcement individuals are approaching the trainers and the ref. Whoops, time to go…



Spoiler: detailed calculations



*Action One*

Speed Order: Tybalt (70 -> Lightly Paralyzed -> 46.67)  > Pierre (40)  > Dramabase (36)

Action One Attempts
Tybalt uses Outrage.
Pierre Chills.
Dramabase uses Earthquake. 

Tybalt's pre-action status: _Lightly Paralyzed. 5% failure rate. Speed = 70 * (2/3) = 46.67._
Paralysis check: 5% (roll ≤ 5 for failure): rolled 88, success (3% failure rate next time).
Tybalt uses Outrage.
Energy (Tybalt): (120+20)/20, round up = 7%
Health (Dramabase):12% * 1.5 (dragon to dragon) = 18%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 90, no CH
Tybalt's post-action status: _Lightly Paralyzed. 3% failure rate. Speed = 70 * (2/3) = 46.67._
Tybalt's Energy: 60 - 7% = 53%
Dramabase's Health: 11 - 18% = 0% (Knocked out!)



*Notes:*

Wow! It's been a long time since I reffed something! I've been using Excel left and right at work lately, so I made a spreadsheet to help me do some calculations and organization and stuff. It's got a long way to go but I think it'll be pretty handy eventually.
Due to both the new spreadsheet and having not reffed in like a year, I hopefully haven't made any major mistakes (that I didn't already catch, that is!). If you see anything wrong, please let me know!
Prizes! Uhh. Have I ever done this? I don't remember. I think Cynder and Keldeo are supposed to get $16 each for winning, Stryke and RNP $8 each, and me $10? 
Experience! Uhhh. Have I ever done this either??? I think Tybalt gets 2 experience (for knocking out Dramabase) and everyone else gets 1. Meme-ikyu fainted due to energy loss and hadn't actually been hit by anyone for a few rounds - Tybalt was the only one to actually deal damage to him, so the argument could be made that Tybalt gets 3 experience? 
I'm going to put those numbers into the database for closing this battle, but let me know if I've calculated the prizes wrong (and if anyone has strong opinions on someone getting credit for knocking out Meme-ikyu). 
Thanks for a great battle y'all!


----------



## Cynder

that was a great battle!


----------



## Trinket

I _think_ Tybalt should another exp for Meme-ikyu, since (if I'm reading right) he was the last to hit him (not counting the friendly fire from Dramabase's Earthquake).

*EDIT:* Yep!


----------



## Stryke

This was definitely a great battle; thanks for reffing, SS!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Trinket said:


> I _think_ Tybalt should another exp for Meme-ikyu, since (if I'm reading right) he was the last to hit him (not counting the friendly fire from Dramabase's Earthquake).
> 
> *EDIT:* Yep!


Okay, sounds good to me! And I see it has already been updated in the database so perfect :D Thank you!

*Edit:* Wait! I forgot that Tybalt was carrying a Lucky Egg (I was too focused on making up flavor for it lol). Does that automatically take effect in the database? I see that Tybalt's marked as having 2 KO's already. 



Cynder said:


> that was a great battle!





Stryke said:


> This was definitely a great battle; thanks for reffing, SS!


Thanks guys! It was fun!


----------



## Keldeo

Yay! This was really fun, good game everyone and thank you for reffing, SS!


----------



## Trinket

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> *Edit:* Wait! I forgot that Tybalt was carrying a Lucky Egg (I was too focused on making up flavor for it lol). Does that automatically take effect in the database? I see that Tybalt's marked as having 2 KO's already.


Yep!  He now has 4 exp (sendout + Lucky Egg + 2 KOs); the db does take Lucky Eggs and Soothe Bells into account when closing battles.


----------

